# Milan - Arsenal. 8 marzo 2018 ore 19. Tv e streaming.



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Rinviata la giornata di Serie A http://www.milanworld.net/rinviato-derby-e-giornata-intera-di-serie-vt59420.html il Milan tornerà in campo giovedì 8 marzo per affrontare l'Arsenal nell'andata degli ottavi di Europa League.

Milan Arsenal si gioca giovedì 8 marzo 2018 alle ore 19 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere la partita in Tv?

In chiaro, solo in alcune aree del nord, su RSI. Per tutti gli altri su Sky.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinviata la giornata di Serie A http://www.milanworld.net/rinviato-derby-e-giornata-intera-di-serie-vt59420.html il Milan tornerà in campo giovedì 8 marzo per affrontare l'Arsenal nell'andata degli ottavi di Europa League.
> 
> Milan Arsenal si gioca giovedì 8 marzo 2018 alle ore 19 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



C'arriveremo più riposati fisicamente ma meno carichi a livello mentale. Non so se ciò sarà un vantaggio o uno svantaggio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'arriveremo più riposati fisicamente ma meno carichi a livello mentale. Non so se ciò sarà un vantaggio o uno svantaggio.



Secondo me sarà uno svantaggio.

In ogni caso, sarò allo stadio e chiamano pienone, quindi faremo in modo di caricarli con il nostro supporto!


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'arriveremo più riposati fisicamente ma meno carichi a livello mentale. Non so se ciò sarà un vantaggio o uno svantaggio.



Fisicamente è indubbiamente un vantaggio, ma stavano andando con il vento in poppa e con la condizione attuale avremmo potuto giocare anche ogni giorno senza sentire fatica. Questo stop per me non ci voleva.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinviata la giornata di Serie A http://www.milanworld.net/rinviato-derby-e-giornata-intera-di-serie-vt59420.html il Milan tornerà in campo giovedì 8 marzo per affrontare l'Arsenal nell'andata degli ottavi di Europa League.
> 
> Milan Arsenal si gioca giovedì 8 marzo 2018 alle ore 19 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Loro fanno schifo.. ma c'è una cosa non da sottovalutare ovvero che a loro della Pemier non frega più nulla. Rimane solo la l'El per la CL. E questo è molto preoccupante oltre al fatto che noi, mentalmente, credo che non saremo messi bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Fisicamente è indubbiamente un vantaggio, ma stavano andando con il vento in poppa e con la condizione attuale avremmo potuto giocare anche ogni giorno senza sentire fatica. Questo stop per me non ci voleva.



dipende come sarebbe finito il derby. Per me avere una settimana di riposo mentre loro giocheranno oggi è un vantaggio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2018)

Questa è la partita più importante della stagione. Andare avanti in EL buttando fuori l'Arsenal ci darebbe una grandissima spinta per arrivare fino in fondo.


----------



## MassimoRE (4 Marzo 2018)

Non scherziamo, è sicuramente un vantaggio, non dimenticate che, dopo il riposo quasi completo dei titolari nel ritorno con il Ludogoretz, abbiamo giocato una grande partita all'Olimpico contro la Roma, oltretutto venivamo dai 120 minuti della semifinale di coppa Italia.

Ciao Davide.


----------



## de sica (4 Marzo 2018)

Non capisco per quale motivo dovremmo arrivarci mentalmente male. Se si perdeva il derby potevo anche darvi ragione, ma così, questo turno di stop, ci agevola soltanto, aldilà della tragedia Astori


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo dovremmo arrivarci mentalmente male. Se si perdeva il derby potevo anche darvi ragione, ma così, questo turno di stop, ci agevola soltanto, aldilà della tragedia Astori



Chi ha detto che c'arriviamo male a livello mentale? 

Meno carichi (dopo una settimana di riposo) non significa "male".


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che c'arriviamo male a livello mentale?
> 
> Meno carichi (dopo una settimana di riposo) non significa "male".



Sono abbastanza tranquillo, son partite che si preparano da sole

Fosse stata contro chessò uno Zenith sarebbe stato già un altro paio di maniche


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (4 Marzo 2018)

Enorme vantaggio perchè Inter-Arsenal-Geona-Arsenal era una mazzata enorme a livello psicofisico.

Ora abbiamo Arsenal-Genoa-Arsenal, che è molto ma molto diverso, perchè checchè se ne dica, veniamo da una semifinale di 130 min + rigori - e chi ha giocato a calcio a buoni livelli sa cosa significa.

Ciao Davide, che la terra ti sia lieve.


----------



## Serginho (4 Marzo 2018)

L'Arsenal è in condizioni pietose, noi abbiamo avuto un po' di riposo per il rinvio del derby, forse ci è capitato al momento giusto questo sorteggio


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Marzo 2018)

Il Brighton li sta prendendo a sberle, temo in una resurrezione proprio contro di noi.
Speriamo che Rino tenga alta la tensione.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Marzo 2018)

Non sta giocando il loro miglior giocatore oggi però (Ramsey)... Non è neppure in panchina...

Qualcuno sa che fine ha fatto?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Vincere,vincere e vinceremo!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2018)

Si sono allenati non bene questa settimana, per colpa di neve, gelo e freddo.
Questa pausa è positiva, sarà una manna (discorso "materiale" che esula ovviamente dalla terribile tragedia).


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Marzo 2018)

7 giorni pieni di riposo. Non lo vedo come negativo. Anzi penso sia a vantaggio dei ragazzi, che possono anche un pò recuperare dal punto di vista mentale, dopo tante settimane che giochiamo ogni 3 giorni, più i 120 minuti di mercoledì.
Ovviamente esula il discorso dalla tragedia.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Marzo 2018)

Ok, manca Ramsey che non capisco perché. Ma l'Arsenal sta giocando quasi al completo contro il Brighton e non vede palla..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> dipende come sarebbe finito il derby. Per me avere una settimana di riposo mentre loro giocheranno oggi è un vantaggio



.


----------



## Casnop (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che c'arriviamo male a livello mentale?
> 
> Meno carichi (dopo una settimana di riposo) non significa "male".


Ma si, recuperare meglio fa sempre bene. Il campionato, causa anche questo imprevisto caos calendario, finisce per essere messo inevitabilmente da parte. La Europa League, lo diciamo da mesi, è la competizione chiave in questa stagione. Fassone, per inciso, lo ripete da luglio. Giovedì lo stadio strabocchera' di tifosi e di entusiasmo, la squadra è in salute. Per la temperatura agonistica, Gattuso avrà già acceso i fornelli da questo pomeriggio, appreso che si è liberata la serata. Chi pensa che Gattuso non ne sia capace, o sia a tal fine irrilevante, può andare a fare il vicepresidente FIFA.


----------



## Serginho (5 Marzo 2018)

È da ben 11 turni di campionato che Cech cerca di ottenere il 200esimo clean sheet in premier e non ci riesce


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Marzo 2018)

arsenal in crisi nera ..... ora o mai più ... il mancato derby ci ha privato del vantaggio di sfruttare il momento psicologico... ma dal punto di vista fisico è un doppio vantaggio ... per campionato e EL.... forza ragazzi.... umili e concentrati!!!


----------



## JesusHeKnows (5 Marzo 2018)

Va fatto per Davide Astori altrochè...questa deve essere la spinta motivazionale.


----------



## zlatan (5 Marzo 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Enorme vantaggio perchè Inter-Arsenal-Geona-Arsenal era una mazzata enorme a livello psicofisico.
> 
> Ora abbiamo Arsenal-Genoa-Arsenal, che è molto ma molto diverso, perchè checchè se ne dica, veniamo da una semifinale di 130 min + rigori - e chi ha giocato a calcio a buoni livelli sa cosa significa.
> 
> Ciao Davide, che la terra ti sia lieve.



Avremo in realtà Arsenal Arsenal Chievo. Salterà anche il Genoa. A Genova da sabato danno nubifragi, e lì appena piove mezz'ora sospendono tutto...
E sarà devastante mentalmente aver sugli 8/10 punti di svantaggio dalla quarta , anche con 2 partite da recuperare. Anche perchè se recuperiamo il derby il 9 maggio, se passiamo in Europa, la partita col Genoa la recuperiamo a campionato finito e questo alla fine di fatto renderà questo campionato una farsa. Ma non se la si può prendere con nessuno, e ci sono cose più importanti nella vita..


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Marzo 2018)

Domanda: se dovessimo arrivare in finale con una squadra già qualificata in Champions per via della posizione in campionato, noi ci qualificheremmo in Champions nonostante una sconfitta in finale?


----------



## shevchampions (5 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Domanda: se dovessimo arrivare in finale con una squadra già qualificata in Champions per via della posizione in campionato, noi ci qualificheremmo in Champions nonostante una sconfitta in finale?



No. Se una squadra già qualificata nel suo campionato alla Champions vince la finale di Europa League, va in Champions e vince l'Europa League. Se non fosse nelle posizioni necessarie alla qualificazione Champions nel suo campionato, stesso risultato, ma quel campionato avrebbe una squadra in più in Champions l'anno successivo. Prendi la Premier per esempio: l'anno scorso lo United, che non occupava le posizioni necessarie alla qualificazione Champions, ha vinto l'Europa League e si è aggiunto alle 4 della Premier già qualificate (City, Chelsea, Tottenham, Liverpool). Il perdente della finale di Europa League non becca nè la coppa nè la qualificazione alla Champions.


----------



## zlatan (5 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> No. Se una squadra già qualificata nel suo campionato alla Champions vince la finale di Europa League, va in Champions e vince l'Europa League. Se non fosse nelle posizioni necessarie alla qualificazione Champions nel suo campionato, stesso risultato, ma quel campionato avrebbe una squadra in più in Champions l'anno successivo. Prendi la Premier per esempio: l'anno scorso lo United, che non occupava le posizioni necessarie alla qualificazione Champions, ha vinto l'Europa League e si è aggiunto alle 4 della Premier già qualificate (City, Chelsea, Tottenham, Liverpool). Il perdente della finale di Europa League non becca nè la coppa nè la qualificazione alla Champions.



Si confermo purrtroppo


----------



## ignaxio (5 Marzo 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Avremo in realtà Arsenal Arsenal Chievo. Salterà anche il Genoa. A Genova da sabato danno nubifragi, e lì appena piove mezz'ora sospendono tutto...
> E sarà devastante mentalmente aver sugli 8/10 punti di svantaggio dalla quarta , anche con 2 partite da recuperare. Anche perchè se recuperiamo il derby il 9 maggio, se passiamo in Europa, la partita col Genoa la recuperiamo a campionato finito e questo alla fine di fatto renderà questo campionato una farsa. Ma non se la si può prendere con nessuno, e ci sono cose più importanti nella vita..



Speriamo che la portino a campo neutro


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal

Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. 

Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *


----------



## Serginho (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



In porta c'è quello più scarso, difesa colabrodo, Welbeck che non segna manco con le mani. L'unico reparto temibile è il centrocampo. Se giochiamo come con Roma, Lazio e Samp si vince traquillamente. Speriamo bene


----------



## zlatan (5 Marzo 2018)

Bah speriamo ragazzi. Vedo che tutti dite che li asfaltiamo, e lo stesso Wenger ha fatto ieri dichiarazione catastrofistiche. Ma io scusate non mi fido. Basta che prendiamo un gol è un disastro...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Marzo 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah speriamo ragazzi. Vedo che tutti dite che li asfaltiamo, e lo stesso Wenger ha fatto ieri dichiarazione catastrofistiche. Ma io scusate non mi fido. Basta che prendiamo un gol è un disastro...



partiamo favoriti, e non lo dico io ma i tutti i bookmaker. Ovviamente dobbiamo essere superconcentrati ma la gara e tutt altro che proibitiva.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Marzo 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah speriamo ragazzi. Vedo che tutti dite che li asfaltiamo, e lo stesso Wenger ha fatto ieri dichiarazione catastrofistiche. Ma io scusate non mi fido. Basta che prendiamo un gol è un disastro...



non mi fido neanche io...

ma in questo periodo partire con la giusta carica ci vuole.
ai ragazzi in campo sta facendo bene.
e far sì che anche dagli spalti arrivi questo sentore può aiutare in un dentro-fuori come questo.


----------



## fdl68 (5 Marzo 2018)

a me spaventa il ritmo delle squadre inglesi, vedi Juventus-Tottenham con i gobbi che alla lunga arrancavano, dietro agli Spurs, poi l'Arsenal darà il tutto per tutto essendo l'EL l'ultimo obiettivo, sarà una battaglia sarebbe oro non prendere gol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



Sono fiducioso, ma lo spessore del match resta importante e non sarà semplice.

Da domani comincia sicuramente a salirmi la tensione, l'adrenalina comincia a carburare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Marzo 2018)

Dobbiamo cercare di segnare senza subire goal.. giovedì sarà fondamentale in casa incanalare positivamente la qualificazione! 1-0/2-0! Forza ragazzi, ci credo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo bene forza ragazzi. 
Io temo uno 0-0 come con la Lazio... solo che a Londra sarà più difficile. 
Avrei preferito giocare la prima in trasferta e anche se avessimo perso avremmo potuto scendere in campo a San Siro senza calcoli.

Comunque sono queste le partite che devono tornare a essere nel nostro DNA


----------



## Milo (6 Marzo 2018)

San siro pieno, li asfaltiamo poche storie


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



up


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2018)

Quanto mi mancavano queste partite. E per tutte le volte che pensavo, "è meglio non fare l'europa league che è solo una perdita di tempo"....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2018)

Se non altro, fisicamente arriveremo carichi.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



La migliore possibile, questi sono gli uomini di Rino.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Turpin per Milan - Arsenal.*


----------



## zlatan (6 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi occhio per tutti quelli che andranno allo stadio. E' previsto scioperi di mezzi e treni dalle 18 in poi, sarà un disastro


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi occhio per tutti quelli che andranno allo stadio. E' previsto scioperi di mezzi e treni dalle 18 in poi, sarà un disastro



Madonna sarà pieno di auto


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi occhio per tutti quelli che andranno allo stadio. E' previsto scioperi di mezzi e treni dalle 18 in poi, sarà un disastro



ottimo... si va a piedi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene forza ragazzi.
> Io temo uno 0-0 come con la Lazio... solo che a Londra sarà più difficile.
> Avrei preferito giocare la prima in trasferta e anche se avessimo perso avremmo potuto scendere in campo a San Siro senza calcoli.
> 
> Comunque sono queste le partite che devono tornare a essere nel nostro DNA


Se fai 0-0 in casa, per me, sei fuori..


----------



## zlatan (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ottimo... si va a piedi



Beato te...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Beato te...



Era ovviamente ironia


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



Loro sono in crisi nera ma hanno giocatori di grandissimo livello. Ci vorrà una super prestazione come le ultime che abbiamo fatto soprattutto in fase difensiva, perchè è fondamentale non prendere goal.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ottimo... si va a piedi



Quanto ti invidio


----------



## Andre96 (6 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quanto ti invidio



Mi sa che lui a piedi arriva per Milan Arsenal del 2023


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che lui a piedi arriva per Milan Arsenal del 2023



this!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Marzo 2018)

Questa è la partita della vita per [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION]


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> this!



Ahahah pensavo stessi a Milano


----------



## zlatan (6 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahahah pensavo stessi a Milano



Si anche io


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questa è la partita della vita per [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION]



In realtà non ho alcuna simpatia per l’arsenal ahaha
È legato ad altro il nome


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Marzo 2018)

Chi viene allo stadio? Presente, 2° anello rosso 

Sono carico!


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Chi viene allo stadio? Presente, 2° anello rosso
> 
> Sono carico!



Secondo blu


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Penso che dovremo attaccarli dal lato di Iwobi.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Chi viene allo stadio? Presente, 2° anello rosso
> 
> Sono carico!





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo blu



Ovvio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Loro sono in crisi nera ma hanno giocatori di grandissimo livello. Ci vorrà una super prestazione come le ultime che abbiamo fatto soprattutto in fase difensiva, perchè è fondamentale non prendere goal.



Sottoscrivo.

Obbiettivo principale lo zero nella casella dei gol subiti. Lazio docet.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



Dai che se riusciamo a fare bene il solito contropiede con Kessie che fa la torre uno glielo facciamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *



Ci siamo. Brividi.


----------



## impero rossonero (7 Marzo 2018)

povero.... arsenal....


----------



## Casnop (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Arsenal
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Arsenal (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Bellerin, Mustafi, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ozil, Iwobi; Welbeck. *


Bellerin fuori, comunicazione di oggi di Wenger. Una ottima notizia per il Milan.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Ditemi se esiste qualcosa di più scritto del gol di Tony Iwobi


----------



## 4-3-3 (7 Marzo 2018)

Per chi va con i mezzi pubblici bisogna muoversi dalle 17 per essere sicuri di poterli sfruttare. All'uscita ci sarà un casino, per fortuna ho un passaggio in auto ahah


----------



## koti (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


Manca Bellerin, molto bene.


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2018)

io la vedo dura, molto dura, molto piuì di quanto i media ce la vogliano mettere.

solo vedere come il tottenham 4 in premier sta umiliando la juve fa capire il livello di quel campionato, non facciamoci fregare, il milan non ha esperienza europea di alto livello se non con bonucci


----------



## Serginho (7 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bellerin fuori, comunicazione di oggi di Wenger. Una ottima notizia per il Milan.



Non che stia fornendo grandi prestazioni, forse per quello lo lascia fuori. Ci sono le praterie a destra ogni volta che una squadra li attacca


----------



## Casnop (7 Marzo 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non che stia fornendo grandi prestazioni, forse per quello lo lascia fuori. Ci sono le praterie a destra ogni volta che una squadra li attacca


Si, Wenger in conferenza stampa parlava di problemi al ginocchio per lo spagnolo. Chambers è una opzione difensiva preferibile nel ruolo, Bellerin ha grandi capacità offensive, ed alcuni problemi di copertura. Per un Arsenal che tenterà un approccio più prudente a San Siro, la scelta forzata dell'Under 21 inglese è migliore.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ditemi se esiste qualcosa di più scritto del gol di Tony Iwobi



Il gol di welbeck


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Io che parlo sempre di Campionato come priorità lo ammetto, questa tensione mi mancava


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque non sarà semplice come qualcuno pensa. A me preoccupano davanti e il centrocampo


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non sarà semplice come qualcuno pensa. A me preoccupano davanti e il centrocampo



Ma che semplice, oh è l'Arsenal 

C'è entusiasmo ok ma penso lo sappiano tutti che siamo nettamente sfavoriti


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma che semplice, oh è l'Arsenal
> 
> C'è entusiasmo ok ma penso lo sappiano tutti che siamo nettamente sfavoriti



beh ho letto commenti non solo qui del tipo: se non gliene facciamo 3 ci dovremmo vergognare ecc ecc. Questi sono scandalosi...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Forza ragazzi, prendiamoci questo quarto di finale


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2018)

Vedo il bicchiere 1/4 pieno e non 3/4 vuoto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh ho letto commenti non solo qui del tipo: se non gliene facciamo 3 ci dovremmo vergognare ecc ecc. Questi sono scandalosi...



Dei geni insomma


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

*Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2018)

Oggi l'unico obiettivo deve essere quello di non subire gol in casa, al ritorno sarebbe un problema


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Alle spalle di Ramsey-Xhaka li possiamo massacrare, sono due mediani di buona tecnica ma che non ripiegano mai difensivamente. E ovviamente l'uno contro uno di Suso e Hakan saranno l'arma micidiale, come sempre.

Per me se giochiamo come fatto di recente con Lazio e Samp faremo molto molto male all'Arsenal.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Interessante 433 dell'Arsenal. In effetti la vedo come opzione più probabile se Wilshere sta bene. E' una formazione ben più equilibrata e logica del 4231 letto sui giornali in questi giorni, con questa squadra dovremmo fare più attenzione.

D'altro canto se giocano così penso che faremo 70% di possesso palla perchè Biglia avrà molto più spazio.

L'Arsenal è una squadra che si muove in modo disorganizzato in fase difensiva, ragione per reparti separati come facevamo noi con Montella e dietro non fa coperture preventive. Insomma, dal punto di vista tattico è infinitamente più scarso di Samp e Lazio affrontate di recente, per intenderci.

Però hanno grande ritmo e tecnica, come un po' tutte le squadre della Premier. Se reggeremo su questo piano li massacriamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> io la vedo dura, molto dura, molto piuì di quanto i media ce la vogliano mettere.
> 
> solo vedere come il tottenham 4 in premier sta umiliando la juve fa capire il livello di quel campionato, non facciamoci fregare, il milan non ha esperienza europea di alto livello se non con bonucci



Il tuo commento è delle 09.45 infatti 

Le squadre della Premier, escluse City e Chelsea, tatticamente sono ridicole, come visto bene ieri. Ricordano il Milan di Montella e la sua difesa a gregge di pecore 
Possono compensare con tecnica e atletismo, sotto questo aspetto anche gli Spurs sono superiori alla Juve, ma prima o poi concedono dei regali clamorosi come i due goal di ieri.

Restiamo prudenti e rispettosi per stasera, ma se giochiamo come sappiamo faremo molto male all'Arsenal.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Rodriguez fai il bravo please


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*




.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


Questa formazione dei Gunners è più credibile. Wenger specchia Gattuso, si copre, addensa il centrocampo, ora più consistente, e si affida all'estro di Ozil e Mkhitaryan per stanare il nostro bunker. Attenti, tutto questo ha una logica, e Wenger non è uno stupido.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Qualcuno conosce il canale del digitale terrestre della televisione Svizzera? RSI?


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa formazione dei Gunners è più credibile. Wenger specchia Gattuso, si copre, addensa il centrocampo, ora più consistente, e si affida all'estro di Ozil e Mkhitaryan per stanare il nostro bunker. Attenti, tutto questo ha una logica, e Wenger non è uno stupido.



Vero, ma il trio difensivo centrale resta comunque problematico, se sapremo ripartire bene in velocità potremo fare molto male all'Arsenal. Xhaka soprattutto è un mediano bravo in costruzione, ma in copertura è molto impreciso e discontinuo.

Abbiamo affrontato di recente la Roma con un modulo simile, ma i giallorossi per me sono una squadra più completa e equilibrata.

Speriamo speriamo... le armi le abbiamo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi sono in pre-partita da lunedì!!! L'ansia delle grandi occasioni! Aiuto o non arrivo alle 19 ahaha

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il tuo commento è delle 09.45 infatti
> 
> Le squadre della Premier, escluse City e Chelsea, tatticamente sono ridicole, come visto bene ieri. Ricordano il Milan di Montella e la sua difesa a gregge di pecore
> Possono compensare con tecnica e atletismo, sotto questo aspetto anche gli Spurs sono superiori alla Juve, ma prima o poi concedono dei regali clamorosi come i due goal di ieri.
> ...



bè ma il tottenham ha regalato 2 buchi ma per il resto ha devastato la juve nel primo tempo e cmq non demeritato nel secondo, la jvuentus è marpiona ma ieri e anche all'andata è stata inferiore nel calcio espresso.

il milan ha anche tanti giovani e i pochi old hanno zero esperienza internazionale ad alti livelli, bonucci a parte.

io spero di sbagliarmi ma non ho sensazioni positive ,soprattutto nel doppio confronto a londra.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> bè ma il tottenham ha regalato 2 buchi ma per il resto ha devastato la juve nel primo tempo e cmq non demeritato nel secondo, la jvuentus è marpiona ma ieri e anche all'andata è stata inferiore nel calcio espresso.
> 
> il milan ha anche tanti giovani e i pochi old hanno zero esperienza internazionale ad alti livelli, bonucci a parte.
> 
> io spero di sbagliarmi ma non ho sensazioni positive ,soprattutto nel doppio confronto a londra.



Concordo con l'essere prudentissimi... anche io lo sono.

Ma ho sensazioni invero diverse, per me abbiamo tutte le armi per fare molto male all'Arsenal se giochiamo come abbiamo fatto di recente.

Ci sono due fattori da considerare a prescindere: gli Spurs sono in buona forma, l'Arsenal è in stato catatonico al limite dell'ammutinamento... la Juve è fisicamente in difficoltà (soprattutto Higuain e Dybala ieri hanno passeggiato), noi stiamo volando ultimamente.

Vedremo. Sul lato dell'esperienza, non è che l'Arsenal sia proprio una squadra di marpioni anzi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono in viaggio, che tensione!

Forza Milan!


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh ho letto commenti non solo qui del tipo: se non gliene facciamo 3 ci dovremmo vergognare ecc ecc. Questi sono scandalosi...



Ma forse non hanno capito che è l'Arsenal quello di Londra, non l'Arsenal Kiev.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## Victorss (8 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono in viaggio, che tensione!
> 
> Forza Milan!


Pure io in viaggio!!! Dai ragazzi fatemi un bel regalo di compleanno!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

Leggendo le formazioni dico che io sarei partito con Kalinic..

Dai raga!

Secondo voi quale sarà la chiave tattica del match?


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2018)

Forza Ragazzi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Pure io in viaggio!!! Dai ragazzi fatemi un bel regalo di compleanno!!!



Auguri!!!


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Pure io in viaggio!!! Dai ragazzi fatemi un bel regalo di compleanno!!!


Auguri! Per te una vittoria 4-0 sarebbe un degno regalo


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Speriamo bene. Vedo troppo ottimismo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinviata la giornata di Serie A http://www.milanworld.net/rinviato-derby-e-giornata-intera-di-serie-vt59420.html il Milan tornerà in campo giovedì 8 marzo per affrontare l'Arsenal nell'andata degli ottavi di Europa League.
> 
> Milan Arsenal si gioca giovedì 8 marzo 2018 alle ore 19 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Questo RSI in streaming si trova??


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Ufficiali

MILAN (4-3-3):G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.

ARSENAL (4-3-2-1):Ospina; Chambers, Koscielny, Mustafi, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka, Wilshere; Ozil, Mkhitaryan; Welbeck.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3):G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> ARSENAL (4-3-2-1):Ospina; Chambers, Koscielny, Mustafi, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka, Wilshere; Ozil, Mkhitaryan; Welbeck.



Hanno un centrocampo fantastico sulla carta, probabilmente il pallino del gioco ce l'avranno loro. Per questo dico che serve comprare una grande mezzala per eccellere l'anno prossimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3):G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> ARSENAL (4-3-2-1):Ospina; Chambers, Koscielny, Mustafi, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka, Wilshere; Ozil, Mkhitaryan; Welbeck.



loro sono fortissimi a cc


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3):G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.
> 
> ARSENAL (4-3-2-1):Ospina; Chambers, Koscielny, Mustafi, Kolasinac; Ramsey, Xhaka, Wilshere; Ozil, Mkhitaryan; Welbeck.



Sono fiducioso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi che tensione. Erano anni che non ero teso cosi per una partita .


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che tensione. Erano anni che non ero teso cosi per una partita .



Ti capisco. Io sono qui in configurazione fantozziana in attesa che cominci, manca solo la frittatona di cipolle.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo RSI in streaming si trova??



Sicuro sia visibile su RSI? Ho provato a vedere su internet ma vedo solo i canali sky per la partita...


----------



## ralf (8 Marzo 2018)

Daje


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia visibile su RSI? Ho provato a vedere su internet ma vedo solo i canali sky per la partita...



Sono proprio ora sul sito di RSi e pare ci sarà anche la diretta streaming.
Prova anche tu...


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Marzo 2018)

ancora non so, dove la potro' vedere la partita, sky germania credo fa vedere soltanto pezzettini..


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Marzo 2018)

FORZA LOTTA VINCERAI...

Un fratello che mi quoti e la concluda, please...


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> FORZA LOTTA VINCERAI...
> 
> Un fratello che mi quoti e la concluda, please...


NON TI LASCEREMO MAI !!!


Dai Ragazzi


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Marzo 2018)

Che bello però tornare a giocare una partita "vera" in Europa!!!!!!E adesso voglio distruggere quel pagliaccio di Wenger sia quì che a Londra con Gattuso che gli ride in faccia


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Marzo 2018)

buona notizia per gli appassionati milanisti in germania, sky germania trasmette milan-arsenal live


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2018)

Forza ragazzi!!!!


----------



## James Watson (8 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi sono al lavoro e non posso seguire, per favore appena possibile mi aggiornate un po'?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Tra 1' dovrebbe partire lo streaming su RSI....


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Per motivi legali non danno la partita in streaming


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Andiamo su iptv va...
Piano B.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Marzo 2018)

Arsenal con maglie PUMA, da tenere d'occhio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Marzo 2018)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

¡Vamos!


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2018)

Forza milan!


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Bellissima inquadratura di San Siro dall'alto, bellissimo colpo d'occhio vedere lo stadio così pieno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Quanta gente allo stadio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andiamo su iptv va...
> Piano B.



Piano B.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Gattuso comunque è già sudato prima ancora di iniziare!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Dai ragazzi.... Fateci sognare ancora... Aria d Europa... Aria di casa..... Dai daiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Gattuso comunque è già sudato prima ancora di iniziare!



L'ho visto anche io, è rossissimo in faccia


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Dai dai dai!

Buona partenza


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma segna!


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Così! Aggrediamogli le caviglie!


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Per poco!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Potevamo sfruttare meglio quest'azione, suso ha ciccato proprio


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Buon inizio, ma occhio con questi lanci che già abbiamo regalato un paio di palle. Non facciamoci prenderci dalla foga.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Jack ha sbagliato tutto....


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Madonna....


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Cutrone, Bonaventura, Suso, Rodriguez. Già 4 palle perse in 7 minuti. Spero non siano nervosi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma quanti palloni stiamo regalando..... Svegliaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque l'arsenal è tecnicamente molto forte. 2 scambi e stavano già davanti la porta


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Malissimo dietro oggi


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma noooooooo


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

madonna...bonaventura...


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria ha un bruttissimo cliente con Mkhitaryan questa ser.a. Sulle fasce si soffre


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Madonna santa sto Turco


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Dietro sono scandalosi. Ma perchè il turco non s'è buttato?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Bravo Rino dagli la sveglia


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna santa sto Turco



Se si faceva cadere era rigore.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Dietro sono scandalosi. Ma perchè il turco non s'è buttato?



Ecco, gliel'ha detto pure Gattuso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Onesto il turco, poteva buttarsi sul portiere e dava il rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

No Hakan, cosi non va. Devi buttarti. Rigore sicuro


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

i difensori dell'arsenal non giocherebbero manco in serie d


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, gliel'ha detto pure Gattuso



Si è trattenuto, dentro la sua testa avrà fatto cadere vari santi dal calendario.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Se buonanotte


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

te pareva


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Gol di come diavolo si chiama. Vaff...


----------



## Kaw (8 Marzo 2018)

Brutta roba


----------



## alcyppa (8 Marzo 2018)

Va in Mona va


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Grazie, Hakan, grazie. Idiota! A sto punto doveva essere 1-0 per noi. Maledetto


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

idiozia in fase difensiva


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo era prevedibile. Mkhitaryan stava facendo quello che voleva su quella fascia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Meritato. Stiamo giocando con una sufficienza incredibile. Speriamo si sveglino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Adesso vediamo se hanno le palle. Ci voleva sta prova del fuoco comunque, forza ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

FInita dai.. ma si sapeva questi dell'Arsenal aspettavano solo noi


----------



## Konrad (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma perché dobbiamo pagare 6 milioni a Donnarumma? Perché????


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Irritante il turco


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Game over. Peccato.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

si è buttato quando non doveva. Bello sveglio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Meritato. Stiamo giocando con una sufficienza incredibile. Speriamo si sveglino



Per me sono i nervi. Più della metà dei nostri non sa cosa vogliano dire partite come questa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> FInita dai.. ma si sapeva questi dell'Arsenal aspettavano solo noi



Ma siamo scemi noi. Hakan basta che si butta ed e rigore con probabile 1-0, invece non si capisce perche non accetta un regalo di Ospina. Ovviamente a questi livelli un errore del genere lo paghi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma dai


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

un'altra sciocchezza di calabria.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Sto arbitro non fischia niente comunque


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura si e fatto adosso dai...e non solo lui..dove vogliamo andare con Cutrone in atacco?!...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me sono i nervi. Più della metà dei nostri non sa cosa vogliano dire partite come questa.



sono professionisti. Non è giustificabile un atteggiamento del genere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Ovviamente ci siamo anche beccati un arbitro scandaloso


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Arbitraggio di lerda, non ci sta fischiando niente di niente.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2018)

inizio shock ora vediamo di che pasta siamo fatti...


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

arbitro scandaloso !


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Bonaventura si e fatto adosso dai...e non solo lui..dove vogliamo andare con Cutrone in atacco?!...



È quello che penso anche io. Non abbiamo gli uomini che trasmettano la tranquillità per partite di questo tipo. Comunque la partita è ancora lunga, non disperiamo.


----------



## 1972 (8 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma perché dobbiamo pagare 6 milioni a Donnarumma? Perché????



deviazione ma stai sereno. mira te porta pep reina


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma l'arbitro è ubriaco?


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> sono professionisti. Non è giustificabile un atteggiamento del genere



Si ma molti sono quasi dei ragazzini. E il resto, salvo pochi, le partite in Europa le hanno viste solo in TV o alla Play.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

mo pure quell'anticalcio di xhaka fa il fenomeno


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Davanti gli facciamo il solletico, nonostante loro lascino praterie


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Questi fino a ieri ne perdevano una si e l’altra pure .. e mo vengono a vincere a Milano


----------



## Milanista (8 Marzo 2018)

Qualità offensiva imbarazzante, x palesi limiti degli interpreti. Confidiamo come al solito in Suso.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

non sono ancora scesi in campo


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davanti gli facciamo il solletico, nonostante loro lascino praterie



Avessimo gente che attacca la profondità potremmo fare molto male. Per ora siamo molto appesantiti dalla popò che alcuni si sono fatti nei calzoncini.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma sta arbitrando Rocchi con su qualche maschera?


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Un'altra sciocchezza di calabria.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Qualità offensiva imbarazzante, x palesi limiti degli interpreti. Confidiamo come al solito in Suso.



Proprio per questo era importante far giocare un po' silva in questi mesi.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria imbarazzante oggi


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

calabria che minchia si è fumato prima di scendere in campo?


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria ha rotto il ca**o co' 'sti errori.
Tra Udine e oggi ci sta costando carissima la sua inesperienza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria se l'è fatta sotto


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Questi fino a ieri ne perdevano una si e l’altra pure .. e mo vengono a vincere a Milano



C'è da dire che, tolta l'ultima in Premier contro il Brighton, le precedenti le hanno perse contro City (due volte) e contro il Tottenham. Non proprio contro delle squadracce.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria oggi sembra drogato


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

calabria imbarazante


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

spero solo che non finisca 5-0 per Arsenal...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2018)

si ho capito l'inesperienza ma stanno facendo un ottavo di europa League...non è la finale di Champions...a questi liveli che tirino fuori gli attributi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Madonna santa, ma Rodriguez che diavolo ha fatto ?!


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Madonna santa


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo era importante far giocare un po' silva in questi mesi.



Cutrone tecnicamente e un giocatore da serie C...mi spiace ma questa e la verita..e hai ragione.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna santa, ma Rodriguez che diavolo ha fatto ?!



Ha i pesi in tasca


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che, tolta l'ultima in Premier contro il Brighton, le precedenti le hanno perse contro City (due volte) e contro il Tottenham. Non proprio contro delle squadracce.


Si.. ma se vedi il calendario hanno veramente pochissime vittorie fuori casa in tutta la stagione..


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Santo cielo sto turco. Santo cielo.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

centrocampo malissimo...

Ottimo il turco, sempre decisivo.


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Concordo con l'essere prudentissimi... anche io lo sono.
> 
> Ma ho sensazioni invero diverse, per me abbiamo tutte le armi per fare molto male all'Arsenal se giochiamo come abbiamo fatto di recente.
> 
> ...



L'inizio nostro contratto, poco sciolto, timoroso, per ora tutte le mie paure si sono avverate, speriamo il bene, la qualificazione la vedo ormai dura dura


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

La cosa che mi fa sperare è che se ci scrolliamo di dosso la paura e iniziamo a giocare come sappiamo, questi qui dietro ballano come e più di noi. Si può recuperare.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Turco del ca**o! Odio questi errori!


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

ma torna a fare i kebab


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Maledetto Hakan! Che cavolo si e fumato oggi?!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Qui a parte un paio, se la stanno facendo tutti sotto


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura ... imbarazzante !


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

ci penetrano come il burro. Ecco che significa avere giocatori da centrocampo in su con i piedi ottimi


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si.. ma se vedi il calendario hanno veramente pochissime vittorie fuori casa in tutta la stagione..



Vero, per carità. Ma la qualità in Premier è comunque mediamente alta. In ogni caso... speriamo continuino a prendere sberle anche qui. C'è da raddrizzarla!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Questi sono avanti a noi... anni luce


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

sembra essere tornati indietro di 3 mesi...incredibile..errori tecnici da dilettanti a ripetizione


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez non serve a nulla, sempre indietro la passa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura, Calhanoglu e Calabria sembrano degli spaventapasseri stasera


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque gli spazi ci sono. Bisogna solo riorganizzarsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Cosa tiri a fare bonaventura, dio mio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Sarà ragazzi.. è bastato un croos di Suso per metterli in difficoltà...hanno una difesa pessima.. se non riusciamo a buttarla dentro siamo scandalosi


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rodriguez non serve a nulla, sempre indietro la passa.



Rodriguez e peggio di Antonelli...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Si mettano bene in testa che questa competizione è da vincere assolutamente..... A ****** campionato. Bisogna vincere sta Europa League.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Rodriguez e peggio di Antonelli...



E pure di molto.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sarà ragazzi.. è bastato un croos di Suso per metterli in difficoltà...hanno una difesa pessima.. se non riusciamo a buttarla dentro siamo scandalosi



e noi abbiamo un atacco pessimo )


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, Calhanoglu e Calabria sembrano degli spaventapasseri stasera



Aggiungerei che Biglia sta facendo quasi il mediano/difensore aggiunto, Kessie è sparito e Rodríguez è in confusione.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Male, malisismo


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

gioco del tutto casuale stasera


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Continuando così non segneremmo manco giocando a porta vuota


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

ma Kessie crede di giocare al campetto?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Turco buttala dentro una punizione santo cielo


----------



## ignaxio (8 Marzo 2018)

dai, si può recuperare


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Non aver giocato domenica ci ha dannegiato altroche


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

In serate come questa risalta ancora di più la lacuna del centravanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Mai un giallo.... Un altro arbitro che vuole fare il fenomeno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Per il gioco che facciamo andare sotto è sempre un macigno che pesa doppio. Bisogna sperare in qualche giocata. 

Giocare col solo cutrone in avanti quando si è sotto è deleterio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Contro le squadre inglesi servono punte forti. Punte alla Higuain.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Sto Rodriguez ne azzeccasse una. UNA.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Figurati se la mette....


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Da Ibrahimovic...Sheva...Weah...a Cutrone hahahahaha


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2018)

beh ma c'è da considerare anche la stanchezza post-derby


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Basta con sti angoli corti BASTAAAAAAAA


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

veder Rodriguez giocare è un atto masochista di livello A


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez fa rimpiangere mesbah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma perché non ha tirato il turco????


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

arsenal è bravo tra le linee. e stop. 
Uscire contro di questi che dietro lasciano ampi spazi farebbe tantta rabbia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Mi auguro solo che gattuso non metta dentro kalinic ma silva nella ripresa


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Santo Dio.


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

ma bonaventura gioca con noi?!


----------



## ignaxio (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura imbeccato da Raiola gioca contro imho


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> arsenal è bravo tra le linee. e stop.
> Uscire contro di questi che dietro lasciano ampi spazi farebbe tantta rabbia


Esattamente


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

jack torna a fare il fenomeno col pescara dai


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro solo che gattuso non metta dentro kalinic ma silva nella ripresa



Assolutamente. Kalinic in una situazione di svantaggio non serve a nulla.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2018)

Malaventura quanta m ha in testa?


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> ma bonaventura gioca con noi?!



per questo non sara mai un campione.si e fatto adosso.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Ci stanno scherzando.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

questi quando si decidono a giocare arrivano in porta imediatamente..


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Si rischia la figuraccia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria oggi non sa dov'e. In confusione totale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque siamo anni luce indietro rispetto ai top team. Questi non sono niente di che alla fine, eppure facciamo proprio schifo


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2018)

Biglia scandaloso stasera,sta dormendo


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

menomale che era welbeck


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2018)

Sembra una partita del Milan di Montella


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Che pessima giocata e quasi subiamo un altro gol. Disastro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Se al ritorno c’è lacazette ce ne fa 3


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Non c'è nessuno che accenda la luce e possa inventarsi la giocata. Anche il buon Suso, ha comunque nel suo repertorio sempre e solo lo stesso movimento. Purtroppo ci manca un Kakà (per dire il tipo di giocatore), capace di prendere palla sulla trequarti e inventarsi un assist, un gol dopo uno slalom o un tiro da fuori, ecc.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo anni luce indietro rispetto ai top team. Questi non sono niente di che alla fine, eppure facciamo proprio schifo



Per competerei in Europa ai livelli (medio bassi) dell'Arsenal servono altri 300-400 milioni da investire sul mercato.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

A caccia via sto Rodriguez che non se ne può più.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Biglia scandaloso stasera,sta dormendo



Mi sembra molto imbrigliato in compiti di contenimento piuttosto che di impostazione. Ho riscontrato lo stesso atteggiamento anche in altre partite in cui soffriamo.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2018)

Biglia prende palla per passarla al portiere


----------



## Milanista (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono proprio più forti, altro livello. Ci vuole un secondo tempo di tutt'altro cuore e grinta. Forza!


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque ci stanno asfaltando. Così qualcuno si sveglia in dirigenza e si rende conto che la squadra ha necessità di interventi non banali.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2018)

Per ora prestazione imbarazzante... questi con 2 passaggi sono in porta e giocano senza gli attaccanti titolari...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Il pareggio sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez è assurdo, tutti i lanci e passaggi che fa sono di una lentezza disarmante.


----------



## Alfabri (8 Marzo 2018)

Che scandalo Biglia madonna...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuno che accenda la luce e possa inventarsi la giocata. Anche il buon Suso, ha comunque nel suo repertorio sempre e solo lo stesso movimento. Purtroppo ci manca un Kakà (per dire il tipo di giocatore), capace di prendere palla sulla trequarti e inventarsi un assist, un gol dopo uno slalom o un tiro da fuori, ecc.



Abbiamo Silva, solo che non l'abbiamo mai fatto giocare e non sappiamo quanto può dare realmente


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per competerei in Europa ai livelli (medio bassi) dell'Arsenal servono altri 300-400 milioni da investire sul mercato.



Ecco, se si vuole tirare fuori qualcosa da questo primo tempo è che questa partita è la cartina al tornasole della situazione del valore reale della squadra. Siamo onesti, in Europa fino ad ora avevamo incontrato solo squadre dell'oratorio.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

.......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Ci vuole il gol su punizione ora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez!!!! Quella palla era sua, e scappato da Welbeck, due volte. Ma che cavolo fa?!


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura....


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Marzo 2018)

ma PD


----------



## Alfabri (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria scherzato puntualmente da Mkytaryan o come diavolo si scrive


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia, ci stanno mangiando.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Siamo tornati la squadra di Montella.


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

siamo imbarazzanti ragazzi...spiace ma è così...eh questa è un arsenal qualunque...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Malaveventura


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Silva, solo che non l'abbiamo mai fatto giocare e non sappiamo quanto può dare realmente



Già. Io lo metterei dentro nel secondo tempo. Cutrone stasera potrebbe non vedere palla, con Calabria e Rodríguez incapaci di metterla in mezzo e con Jack, Hakan e Suso (il meno peggio dei tre stasera) abbastanza sterili. Silva potrebbe inventarsi qualcosa.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Non ci siamo proprio. Bonaventura e Calabria peggiori in campo per distacco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Potevamo già stare a 3-0 per loro... Madonna santa, facciamo schifo proprio


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2018)

Siamo scarsi.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Finita.

Qui rischiamo il cappotto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Impotenza proprio davanti nostra


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

addio..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Non pensavo fossimo a questo livello.. siamo proprio scarsi


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Che dementi. Comunque complimenti a Mirabelli per le dichiarazioni di prepartita. Ha capito tutto.

La differenza tra avere un giocatore di classe mondiale come Ozil, o di altissimo livello come Mithisaaereere, e avere invece un Calhanouglu.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Lasciamo stare dai.. pensiamo al campionato..


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

vi prego vendete Bonaventura anche per 10 mil! non lo voglio mai piu vedere !


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Finita. Addio EL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2018)

Niente, spina del cervello sconnessa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Rino è una maschera. Voglio le riprese dallo spogliatoio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Marzo 2018)

Ramsey. Chi muore ora?


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi calmi che non è finita


----------



## alcyppa (8 Marzo 2018)

Rotfl, questi livelli non sono roba nostra.

E nemmeno di Rino...


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'arriveremo più riposati fisicamente ma meno carichi a livello mentale. Non so se ciò sarà un vantaggio o uno svantaggio.



Bingo.

A prescindere dal fatto che la differenza tecnica è enorme.


----------



## Pivellino (8 Marzo 2018)

Meno male che gli mancano 20 titolari.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ci sta. Ci eravamo illusi.
Mi spiace solo per la figuraccia a livello mondiale. Se ti chiami Milan, è meglio non andare in Europa per essere umiliato in questo modo.


----------



## Anguus (8 Marzo 2018)

è andata ragazzi...confidavo in questa sfida per capire il nostro vero valore. Stiamo giocando contro il peggior Arsenal degli ultimi anni e ci è nettamente superiore, poco da dire e nessuno con chi prendersela. Siamo questi a mio avviso.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

A questo punto credo che a Genova caleremo a picco..


----------



## Milanista (8 Marzo 2018)

Sinceramente non mi aspettavo affatto di passare il turno, ma comunque prendere sti schiaffoni fa male.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2018)

Siamo a metà partita, è dura ma calma


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2018)

Non ci voleva proprio il secondo gol. Loro non sono tutto sto granchè, ma hanno Mkhitarian davanti e noi Cutrone. Ecco la differenza.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

come ho gia detto..speriamo non finisca 5-0


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calmi che non è finita



Seriously? Nemmeno io che sono molto ottimista ci credo più ormai.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono superiori, fine del discorso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Marzo 2018)

un disastro, facciamo proprio schifo, i peggiori oggi, calabria, biglia, cutrone, bonaventura non si salva nessuno
calabria in grande difficolta' biglia lentissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2018)

Questogol all'ultimo minuto di recupero è imperdonabile, suvvia. Dilettantistico.


----------



## Anguus (8 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci sta. Ci eravamo illusi.
> Mi spiace solo per la figuraccia a livello mondiale. Se ti chiami Milan, è meglio non andare in Europa per essere umiliato in questo modo.



Andare in Champions a oggi significa prenderne 2 3 a partita contro chiunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Qui finisce 4-0. Non ci siamo proprio: Rodriguez (SCIAGURA), Calabria, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu oggi fanno rimpiangere Constant e Muntari. A Genoa non vinciamo come sempre ed ecco che la nostra stagione finisce.

E ripeto: GRAZIE HAKAN! Ignorante! Bastava buttarsi per terra e c'era un rigore per noi. Grazie mille, Hakan, grazie mille.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2018)

Completamente annichiliti, se va avanti così ci restituiscono il 4-0 del 2012


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Ce la potremmo ancora fare se pareggiamo, ma per come siamo strutturati è impossibile fare 2 gol. 

Qui il problema vero del non aver dato fiducia a Silva, questa doveva essere la sua partita. Ormai è tardi però


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono in vantaggio meritatamente. Mi sembra che abbiano fatto 2 gol e altri 2 tiri pericolosi. E soprattutto non sbagliano passaggi elementari.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Marzo 2018)

Se si vuole provare a pareggiare devono subito uscire Bonaventura che sta facendo una partita veramente indegna e Cutrone


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma seriamente qualcuno pensava di poter competere, impossibile contro qualità molto diverse, solo la skill velocità dei gunners é il doppio della nostra, il fatto che siano in difficoltà in premier e non vuol dire niente, il solo mhkitarian doppia in velocità e qualità tutto il nostro attacco. Wellbeck imprendibile, il loro pressing perfetto. Ci hanno lasciato qualche confusa occasione ma poi ci han preso a pallonate, prevedo goleada ahimé.


----------



## DrHouse (8 Marzo 2018)

Suso e Bonaventura sono giocatori da squadra da settimo posto


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Alcune considerazioni : abbiamo beccato Ozil in giornata e infatti ci sta distruggendo. Non siamo minimamente abituati a giocare contro squadre cosi forti tecnicamente. Oltre a questo anche tatticamente non siamo messi bene perchè riescono sempre a superarci a centrocampo e puntare direttamente la difesa con tantissimi uomini sia sull'esterno sia al centro. Abbiamo anche avuto un po' di sfiga nei rimpalli in alcune situazioni clue. Per finire abbiamo messo la partita come la volevano fare loro e non come dovevamo farla noi. Anziche stare compatti e ripartire ci siamo sfilacciati tutto il primo tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo ci manca l attacco e in ogni caso son entrati molli.
ozil la sta vincendo da solo comunque


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Marzo 2018)

e se c'e' qualcuno che paragone cutrone a inzaghi, si guarda le partite di inzaghi e quelli di cutrone, tecnicamente cutrone e' una frana, lento


----------



## DrHouse (8 Marzo 2018)

Biglia malissimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto credo che a Genova caleremo a picco..



Il rinvio del derby è stata la condanna. Potevamo disputarlo quando eravamo carichi a palla, ora in campionato si rischia il tracollo se non raddrizziamo questa partita


----------



## Montag84 (8 Marzo 2018)

Dopo la juve anche noi siamo qui a dimostrare che la Premier da un punto di vista tecnico-atletico è avanti anni luce.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Siamo a metà partita, è dura ma calma


Non è una questione di tempo, ma di come è impostata la partita


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Qui finisce 4-0. Non ci siamo proprio: Rodriguez (SCIAGURA), Calabria, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu oggi fanno rimpiangere Constant e Muntari. A Genoa non vinciamo come sempre ed ecco che la nostra stagione finisce.
> 
> E ripeto: GRAZIE HAKAN! Ignorante! Bastava buttarsi per terra e c'era un rigore per noi. Grazie mille, Hakan, grazie mille.



Non si può andare contro la correttezza di un giocatore, magari poi l'arbitro nemmeno dava il rigore. Il fatto è che qui continua a giocare gente che sta facendo veramente pena come Bonaventura


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Perdere contro una squadra che schiera Minkia-tarim....


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Con lo 0-1 a fine primo tempo FORSE si sarebbe potuta recuperare, però così appena ti scopri per provare a riprenderla (ammesso ne fossimo capaci) si rischia l'imbarcata. vediamo con che piglio scendono in campo, ma qui si rischia la figuraccia adesso.


----------



## Love (8 Marzo 2018)

ci sta...a questi livelli non ci siamo mai stati...siamo bloccati invece loro nonostante i mille problemi giocano in scioltezza...l'esperienza a questi livelli è importantissima...leggo di figuraccia a livello mondiale...non scherziamo per favore...non siamo più il grande Milan...e non tiriamo i piedi...la figuraccia arriva se nel secondo tempo non reagiamo...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Non siamo palesemente pronti per queste partite. Arsenal per me non è nulla di che. I gol ce li siamo fatti da soli .


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perdere contro una squadra che schiera Minkia-tarim....



Avercelo noi Mkhitaryan...


----------



## Montag84 (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perdere contro una squadra che schiera Minkia-tarim....



Averne come quello.


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

cmq abbiamo giocatori senza attributi ... biglia un morto che cammina così come il figlio illegittimo di allegri...kessie non ne indovina mezza...fasce inesitenti con rodriguez che ha i pesi alle caviglie e un calabria scellerato...il turco fumosissimo...troppi elementi che non funzionano in un unica serata...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono semplicemente più forti. Se poi manca la fase difensiva (qui c’è stato un regresso evidente) e’ finita


----------



## alcyppa (8 Marzo 2018)

Finché c'è gente come hakan, bonaventura, suso, Citroen, calabria, rodriguez possiamo pure fare a meno di presentarci in europa.

Buono giocatori, ma niente che sia di alto livello


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Biglia malissimo



Hanno giocato tutti malissimo nessuno escluso. Abbiamo pressato male e fuori tempo. Al contrario loro a parte qualche caso particolare ci hanno pressato benissimo. Tatticamente l'ha impostata molto meglio Wenger.

Considerate che le stesse cose che dite del Milan ora si dicevano dell'Arsenal domenica. Ogni partita ha la sua storia e noi abbiamo impostato malissimo la gara consentendo loro di giocare facile palla a terra.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

L'Europa League potrebbero già assegnarla all'Atletico, così tutte le squadre si potrebbero concentrare sul campionato.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Male dietro ma avremmo dovuto saperlo che nel palleggio sono maestri. E vanno al doppio. E' un peccato perchè in difesa li si bucherebbe facilmente.
Oggi male Calabria, Rodriguez, Bonaventura e Cutrone. Troppa inesperienza. Ci stiamo formando e non siamo al loro livello. Per l'anno prossimo servono due terzini titolari, una mezzala e una punta anche loro titolari.
Se solo Calhanoglu si fosse buttato...
C'è ancora il secondo tempo. Non molliamo!


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque fisicamente pare di nuovo che siamo a dicembre. Ma ha caricato la squadra in questa settimana? Sembriamo pesantissimi.


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

non puoi giocare in europa senza nessun giocare che sappia fare l'ultimo passaggio e senza fase offensiva....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non si può andare contro la correttezza di un giocatore, magari poi l'arbitro nemmeno dava il rigore. Il fatto è che qui continua a giocare gente che sta facendo veramente pena come Bonaventura



Invece per me un giocatore che non si prende un fallo in una situazione simile daneggia la propria squadra. Siamo sul 0-0 in una partita importantissima. E infatti i risultati si sono visti. Calhanoglu é il primo colpevole di cio che sta accadendo.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perdere contro una squadra che schiera Minkia-tarim....


Davvero un ottimo giocatore, altro che.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Marzo 2018)

loro superiori .. poco da dire ... gente come calabria o cutrone non sono a livello di fare queste partite. Loro comunque forti... non si può dire che oggi abbiano fatto la parte della squadretta.


----------



## DrHouse (8 Marzo 2018)

Calabria male ma inesperto.
Rodriguez male perché lento e pauroso.
Biglia cammina la metà degli avversari.
Bonaventura, Suso e Calha... dall’altro lato ci sono 3 (anche 4) giocatori tecnici 6 spanne sopra


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2018)

L'Arsenal non è solo più forte, ma ha proprio giocatori di un'altra categoria (e non hanno neanche tutti i titolari).
Questa squadra non era così scarsa come sembrava con Montella, e non è neanche così forte com'è sembrato con Gattuso in questi ultimi mesi.

La strada è lunga


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Invece per me un giocatore che non si prende un fallo in una situazione simile daneggia la propria squadra. Siamo sul 0-0 in una partita importantissima. E infatti i risultati si sono visti. Calhanoglu é il primo colpevole di cio che sta accadendo.



Ripeto, magari l'arbitro lo ammoniva per simulazione..


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2018)

Messi giustamente sotto da una squadra molto piu forte di noi.
Non siamo ancora pronti per competere a questi livelli, ma il futuro è dalla nostra.

Onore a Rino e ai ragazzi comunque vada.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Male dietro ma avremmo dovuto saperlo che nel palleggio sono maestri. E vanno al doppio. E' un peccato perchè in difesa li si bucherebbe facilmente.
> Oggi male Calabria, Rodriguez, Bonaventura e Cutrone. Troppa inesperienza. Ci stiamo formando e non siamo al loro livello. Per l'anno prossimo servono due terzini titolari, una mezzala e una punta anche loro titolari.
> Se solo Calhanoglu si fosse buttato...
> C'è ancora il secondo tempo. Non molliamo!



Tutto vero. Sui due terzini titolari, vediamo prima Conti cosa può dare. Sul mancato rigore ad Hakan, visto come ha fischiato l'arbitro nel primo tempo, magari non lo dava nemmeno (comunque nel dubbio, lì bisognava cadere chiaramente).


----------



## Serginho (8 Marzo 2018)

L'Arsenal è superiore ma anche noi fisicamente stiamo abbastanza a terra, si vede chiaramente la differenza con le ultime partite


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque fisicamente pare di nuovo che siamo a dicembre. Ma ha caricato la squadra in questa settimana? Sembriamo pesantissimi.



Sono loro che fisicamente vanno il doppio. Oltre a questo si sono disposti tatticamente molto meglio di noi. Ha ricordato molto il primo tempo di Juve Spurs ieri solo che loro sono riusciti a stare in partita difendendosi meglio. Dovevamo farlo anche noi e sfruttare i buchi che lasciano dietro. Gli abbiamo fatto fare quello che volevano loro. Grandissimo errore e se devo dire la verità non me lo aspettavo minimamente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Messi giustamente sotto* da una squadra molto piu forte di noi.
> Non siamo ancora pronti per competere a questi livelli, ma il futuro è dalla nostra.
> 
> Onore a Rino e ai ragazzi comunque vada.



No, sotto non ci hanno messi. Ci hanno messo a novanta.


----------



## Anguus (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma il fatto che stiano giocando tutti male non vi fa sorgere il dubbio che ci sono superiori in ogni parte del campo?? Abbiamo pure provato a giocarla, ma quando perdi tutti i duelli semplicemente perché davanti hai giocatori più forti c'è poco da fare. Sorteggio sfortunato, potevamo giocarcela con tutte tranne Atletico e Arsenal e si sapeva . L'entusiasmo non può far perdere di vista la realtà e la dimensione della squadra.


----------



## Kaw (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono sincero, non me l'aspettavo. 
Che batosta, a dimostrazione che se pure andiamo in Champions poi ci toccano queste figure.
Ne dobbiamo mangiare di pane solo per essere a questi livelli, non dico vincere ma giocare alla pari


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2018)

Ci stanno scherzando,stasera si rischia la debacle


----------



## simone316 (8 Marzo 2018)

Quelli che stanno criticando Hakan per non essersi buttato, nonostante aver visto il metro di giudizio dell'arbitro, sono indefinibili...


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque fisicamente pare di nuovo che siamo a dicembre. Ma ha caricato la squadra in questa settimana? Sembriamo pesantissimi.



Sì, carichi molto pesanti

La condizione psicologica comunque ti può mettere le ali o le palle di piombo, a seconda dei casi


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Marzo 2018)

Completamente assenti fisicamente.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

ma dove volete andare con Bonaventura giocatorino da mezza classifica contro Mesut Ozil campione mondiale ?


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me corriamo, ma corriamo male. 
Devo dire che c'è poco pressing.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Mah secondo me qua non si tratta di Arsenal più forte o altro. 

Per me è una questione di pura mentalità. Loro si vede che sono abituati a giocare in Europa, noi NO. Oltre al fatto che loro sono pieni di gente che è titolare pure in Nazionale.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque fisicamente pare di nuovo che siamo a dicembre. Ma ha caricato la squadra in questa settimana? Sembriamo pesantissimi.


Le gambe sono pesanti, ma escluderei che si tratti di condizione atletica. È semplicemente l'aria della grande Europa, a cui questa giovane squadra non è abituata. In più, stiamo incontrando una squadra al match verità della propria stagione, e quella squadra è piena di reduci da plurime campagne in Champions League. Troppi fattori determinanti, che alla vigilia sono stati sottovalutati. Meglio che questi choc arrivino ora, costruiscono quella esperienza che servirà più avanti. Detto questo, giochiamo con forza e dignità, e caviamo il massimo dall'impegno. Servirà, in ogni caso.


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno criticando Hakan per non essersi buttato, nonostante aver visto il metro di giudizio dell'arbitro, sono indefinibili...



Inutile pensarci. Io mi concentrerei più sull'atteggiamento mentale della squadra e della disposizione tattica ( non in termini di modulo ma di applicazione ). Se al fatto che molti giocatori non avessero l'esperienza di giocare queste partite me l'aspettavo , tatticamente eravamo proprio messi male e non l'avrei mai detto prima del match. Come fai a giocare contro l' Arsenal e far ricevere di continuo palla a Ozil e Wilshere tra centrocampo e difesa? Cosi ti distruggono.


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2018)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno criticando Hakan per non essersi buttato, nonostante aver visto il metro di giudizio dell'arbitro, sono indefinibili...



Buttarsi sarebbe stato scorretto

Doveva essere solo più furbo, spostandosi leggermente verso il portiere. Ci sarebbe stato il contatto fisico e la caduta naturale di Calhanoglu, a cui probabilmente l'arbitro avrebbe fischiato il rigore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che stiano giocando tutti male non vi fa sorgere il dubbio che ci sono superiori in ogni parte del campo?? Abbiamo pure provato a giocarla, ma quando perdi tutti i duelli semplicemente perché davanti hai giocatori più forti c'è poco da fare. Sorteggio sfortunato, potevamo giocarcela con tutte tranne Atletico e Arsenal e si sapeva . L'entusiasmo non può far perdere di vista la realtà e la dimensione della squadra.



Prima del vantaggio era l'Arsenal che sembrava in difficolta, specialmente in difesa dove perdevano acqua da tutte le parti, ma dopo il loro vantaggio hanno ritrovato la loro autostima ed hanno iniziato a giocare come sanno, i nostri invece sono crollati del tutto.
Quanto mi rode il non-rigore...un nostro gol avrebbe probabilmente avuto un effetto simile a pari invertite


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2018)

Buttata via la qualificazione in due semplice mosse.

Pazzesco, da piangere oggi


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2018)

Mettiamola cosi, per me è più drammatico il fatto che trattiamo Reina...


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno criticando Hakan per non essersi buttato, nonostante aver visto il metro di giudizio dell'arbitro, sono indefinibili...



Veramente l'arbitro non è che ne ha sbagliate tantissime. Non stiamo perdendo, ne stiamo in difficoltà per colpa dell'arbitro.

Lo si critica per non essere mai decisivo in partite di un certo livello. Stasera a parte il rigore che poteva cercare e l'avrebbe preso sicuramente, ha sbagliato dei contropiedi con dei tocchettini inutili. Prendesse esempio di come si è decisivi in quel ruolo da Ozil e Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me qua non si tratta di Arsenal più forte o altro.
> 
> Per me è una questione di pura mentalità. Loro si vede che sono abituati a giocare in Europa, noi NO. Oltre al fatto che loro sono pieni di gente che è titolare pure in Nazionale.


È così. Basta accettarlo, e farne tesoro.


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me qua non si tratta di Arsenal più forte o altro.
> 
> Per me è una questione di pura mentalità. Loro si vede che sono abituati a giocare in Europa, noi NO.



Incide anche questo, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Anguus (8 Marzo 2018)

Io passerei a due punte con Kalinic e Silva.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che stiano giocando tutti male non vi fa sorgere il dubbio che ci sono superiori in ogni parte del campo?? Abbiamo pure provato a giocarla, ma quando perdi tutti i duelli semplicemente perché davanti hai giocatori più forti c'è poco da fare. Sorteggio sfortunato, potevamo giocarcela con tutte tranne Atletico e Arsenal e si sapeva . L'entusiasmo non può far perdere di vista la realtà e la dimensione della squadra.



Quoto tutto, anche le virgole.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

ancora Cutrone in campo ? ma scherziamo ?


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono tranquillo, questo era un anno d'attesa, si sapeva, però la prossima stagione con Strinic, Reina e magari Baselli colmeremo il gap con le big


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono tranquillo, questo era un anno d'attesa, si sapeva, però la prossima stagione con Strinic, Reina e magari Baselli colmeremo il gap con le big


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le gambe sono pesanti, ma escluderei che si tratti di condizione atletica. È semplicemente l'aria della grande Europa, a cui questa giovane squadra non è abituata. In più, stiamo incontrando una squadra al match verità della propria stagione, e quella squadra è piena di reduci da plurime campagne in Champions League. Troppi fattori determinanti, che alla vigilia sono stati sottovalutati. Meglio che questi choc arrivino ora, costruiscono quella esperienza che servirà più avanti. Detto questo, giochiamo con forza e dignità, e caviamo il massimo dall'impegno. Servirà, in ogni caso.



ieri la juve ha ribaltato il risultato perchè in attacco erano presenti 2 elementi che possono tranquillamente militare nel real madrid o barcellona


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

kessie e dollarumma..che frittate


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ancora Cutrone in campo ? ma scherziamo ?



Va messo dentro Silva, stasera c'è da sperare di tirare fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Marzo 2018)

io ho spento la tv ho paura di un K.O. molto rotondo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Che fa sto idiota.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

mamma mia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

perdi 2-0 e niente cambi, mah


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

robe mai viste in un campo di calcio. e che sfida ogni legge fisica.


----------



## Anguus (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Va messo dentro Silva, stasera c'è da sperare di tirare fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.



Sono della stessa opinione, nonostante abbia medie realizzative da criceto, lo vedo più adatto di Cutrone in questa partita.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> ieri la juve ha ribaltato il risultato perchè in attacco erano presenti 2 elementi che possono tranquillamente militare nel real madrid o barcellona


Elementi la cui presenza non ha impedito alla Juventus di compiere una memorabile impresa in quel di Cardiff nove mesi fa.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Metti Montolivo al posto di Bonaventura che non puo fare peggio !


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Io dico che potevamo batterlo questo Arsenal. Non mi capacito di Gattuso però. Ha impostato la partita in modo completamente sbagliato o forse sono stati i giocatori a non recepire adeguatamente le sue indicazioni tattiche. Anziche giocare a palla coperta , aspettarli , chiudere le linee di passaggio e raddoppiare sui loro giocatori chiave ( Ozil e Wilshere) ci siamo esposti tantissimo. Boh non ho proprio capito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia bonaventura


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

non c'è mai sto molle di bonaventura...


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2018)

ma Silva non sta neanche il panchina?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma dove vuoi andare con Bonaventura su


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Malaventura maledetto te ed il tuo procuratore pizzaiolo..


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Jack, dai!


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura è una pippa al sugo. Vada insieme a Dollarumma e Abate.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Andare in Champions a oggi significa prenderne 2 3 a partita contro chiunque



Sicuramente. Però per la Champions può valerne la pena, anche perchè hai dei guadagni sia economici, sia di prestigio nel giocarla. Per l'Europa League non ne vale la pena, però ovviamente non possiamo nemmeno perderle tutte apposta per non qualificarci...Stiamo facendo una delle figure peggiori della nostra storia contro una squadra che è la barzelletta d'Europa, ma ci sta, perchè restano nettamente più forti di noi.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

non voglio difendere Kalinic pero se lui sbagliava come Malaventura veniva la fine del mondo adesso!


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Questo è il valore del fenomeno giek in Europa


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Rino, ti voglio bene, ma prova a cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Questi per me sono una banda. E noi più di loro.


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

se vabbè 80 anni per decidere cosa fare


----------



## Anguus (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque sia Kolasinac >>> Rodriguez.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> non voglio difendere Kalinic pero se lui sbagliava come Malaventura veniva la fine del mondo adesso!



ma silva non sta?


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Basta con Bonaventura.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2018)

disastrosi stasera.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Maledetti questi angoli corti che non servono anulla


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma silva non sta?



Silva e gia venduto secondo me.forse un giorno qualcono ci spieghera perche il ragazzo non ha mai avuto un chance al Milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura da rotto le palle


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Questi per me sono una banda. E noi più di loro.



Al prossimo turno verranno stuprati da chiunque.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Ancora! Bonaventura sparisci e passa 'sta maledetta palla! Passalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

ora forse mette dentro Silva e poi tutti dicono che e scarso bla bla bla ....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Quasi meglio se prossimo anno non andiamo in Champions. Siamo troppo distanti a livello qualitativo. Solo in attacco mancano un ala sinistra e una prima punta che insiema ti costano sui 100 milioni...


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Gran palla di Calhanoglu


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Entra Kalimero


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Cmq ci ha detto male in tutti i rompalli, sfiori, etc.. Peccato


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al prossimo turno verranno stuprati da chiunque.



Prenderanno la vincente di Borussia Dortmund - Salisburgo (che per il momento vince 1-2 in Germania).


----------



## ignaxio (8 Marzo 2018)

doveva uscire jack


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma come Kalinic? Per dio!


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Ora Kalinic si prende san siro, dai!


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quasi meglio se prossimo anno non andiamo in Champions. Siamo troppo distanti a livello qualitativo. Solo in attacco mancano un ala sinistra e una prima punta che insiema ti costano sui 100 milioni...



Se vai in CL magari quei giocatori puoi permetterteli


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Anche Rino mi sa che è un po' in confusione. C'è da dire che guardandosi in panca non vede Bale o Asensio per dire, però Kalinic adesso non lo capisco, metti Silva piuttosto.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2018)

Altro che rinascita, qua ci vogliono ancora soldi, tanti soldi, se pensiamo di poter ritornare ad alti livelli bisogna tirare fuori almeno altri 250-300 mln, altrimenti non andremo da nessuna parte.

L'Arsenal non è al livello nemmeno del PSG, eppure ci ha scherzato in maniera imbarazzante.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

L'inutile Kalimero.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ora Kalinic si prende *i fischi di* san siro, dai!



fixed.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altro che rinascita, qua ci vogliono ancora soldi, tanti soldi, se pensiamo di poter ritornare ad alti livelli bisogna tirare fuori almeno altri 250-300 mln, altrimenti non andremo da nessuna parte.
> 
> L'Arsenal non è al livello nemmeno del PSG, eppure ci ha scherzato in maniera imbarazzante.


250-300 sono pure pochi


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

basta con bonaventura..basta


----------



## alcyppa (8 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic? KALINIC??

Rino, no dai...


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altro che rinascita, qua ci vogliono ancora soldi, tanti soldi, se pensiamo di poter ritornare ad alti livelli bisogna tirare fuori almeno altri 250-300 mln, altrimenti non andremo da nessuna parte.
> 
> L'Arsenal non è al livello nemmeno del PSG, eppure ci ha scherzato in maniera imbarazzante.



Aggiungerei: 250-300 milioni e sperare di azzeccare tutti i colpi.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono esperti in tutto anche nel perdere tempo.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

Kessie è troppo importante per noi, è quello che sta facendo piu schifo di tutti.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Hanno più scatto e più corsa. Fisicamente ci sovrastano.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Basta sto rodriguez. Basta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma Rodriguez non crossa mai? Assurdo


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

abbiamo messo un 442 ma nessuno crossa. Ma poi perchè sto cambio affrettato dal 433.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Fuori Cutrone dentro Silva.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Dentro Silva... speriamo si inventi qualcosa.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

si metti dentro Silva con la partita gia persa...ma andate a....va...


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei: 250-300 milioni e sperare di azzeccare tutti i colpi.



Infatti: e poi se punti big dai 70 mln in su si presume che il pericolo di fare errori si riduca, quello che forse dovevamo fare quest'estate, anche se capisco che si doveva ripartire dalle macerie.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2018)

jack  

ma perchè vuol fare tutto lui ?


----------



## vitrich86 (8 Marzo 2018)

eh la tira lui?! vabbè...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altro che rinascita, qua ci vogliono ancora soldi, tanti soldi, se pensiamo di poter ritornare ad alti livelli bisogna tirare fuori almeno altri 250-300 mln, altrimenti non andremo da nessuna parte.
> 
> L'Arsenal non è al livello nemmeno del PSG, eppure ci ha scherzato in maniera imbarazzante.



Megari invece di riempirci di buoni giocatori, forse 2 giocatori top e basta e megliore qualcuno altro al posto di Mirabilandia


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Basta Bonaventura. Basta. Via lui e tutti i boys del panzone.


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo complessi d'inferiorità anche tra i tifosi non solo in campo. 

Siamo una squadra che ha iniziato a giocare insieme 2 mesi fa, abbiamo limiti più mentali che tecnici.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura che scivola tirando...la sua serata in un azione.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Come già detto nel primo tempo, non segneremmo manco se loro giocassero a porta vuota


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Se ciao malaventura


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Brutto cesso maledetto


----------



## neversayconte (8 Marzo 2018)

è un'agonia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Amarezza


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

ma qualcono mi puo spiegare perche non giochiamo con la pala giu con una squadra inglese????


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Anche Kessie inguardabile.
E non abbiamo panchina.
Mirabelli ha da lavorare anche quest'estate. E tanto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Doppia scivolata in stile gemelli Derrick di Cutrone-Kessie.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Un cross di Rodriguez, quasi non ci credo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Dybala higuain Vs cutrone kalinic. Ci vorrà un decennio


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Il mio sogno è quello di liberarci di malavantura dollarumma ebete.. tutti del pizzaiolo e non avere nulla a che fare con lui.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Pure sto Suso... bah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Grande Suso


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

E quando segniamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Vabbe, abbiamo giocatori ignoranti. Perche tira, perche?


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Pure Suso col piede a banana stasera. Non ce ne va bene una.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

ecco perche Suso non gioca nel Real o Barca .. ma neanche Atletico ...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dybala higuain Vs cutrone kalinic. Ci vorrà un decennio



Ci vogliono i soldi, piu che un decennio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Pure se ci fossero altri due tempi non segneremmo mai


----------



## ilCapitan6 (8 Marzo 2018)

Non capisco le critiche gratuite. Scusate.
I ragazzi stanno dando tutto.
La ragione di tanti errori, della mancanza di ritmo e la corsa frenata sono solo l’effetto dei carichi di lavoro extra che Gattuso ha ammesso di aver fatto: ‘qualcuno mi odierà per questi due giorni’.
In pratica hanno pensato che anticipando il carico di lavoro sarebbero arrivati brillanti in fondo al campionato.
Il risultato é questo.
Poca lucidità e disparità fisica. Senza ritmo e inferiori tecnicamente fortuna presi solo 2 gol.

Soffriremo anche la prossima di campionato e poi correremo ancora.

Gattuso e il suo staff si devono prendere le responsabilità.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2018)

sull'impegno niente da dire, è che proprio a livello tecnico non siamo alla loro altezza. 

loro cmq sono schifosi da quanto tempo perdono, atteggiamento davvero vergognoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

L'Arsenal in difesa e veramente poca roba, ma noi non ci siamo


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

non la passano mai !!!!!!! non si puo cosi !


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dybala higuain Vs cutrone kalinic. Ci vorrà un decennio



noi siamo frustrati.....pensa i tifosi del psg cosa dovrebbero dire.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dybala higuain Vs cutrone kalinic. Ci vorrà un decennio



Se hai i soldi basterebbe molto meno tempo, se hai i soldi però.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

E quando segna sto muflone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Il Rodriguez arrivato al Milan veramente sembra piu scarso di Kevin Contant. Che cavolo li e successo?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Qui un grande attaccante la mette dentro.. 3 ore kalinic


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

Visto che palla Silva?


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Raga l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo. Nel secondo tempo si è visto il "vero" Milan di Ringhio compatto e grintoso. Ci manca ancora qualcosa tecnicamente / tatticamente per recuperare queste partite. Atteggiamento completamente sbagliato nel primo T. Abbiamo giocato stile Montella anziche stile Gattuso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quando segna sto muflone



Risposta semplice: Mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2018)

Inutile recriminare , questi sono di un altro livello


----------



## ilCapitan6 (8 Marzo 2018)

Altro che soldi, ci vuole esperienza e condivisione degli obiettivi.
Io sono convinto che di comune accordo proveranno a risalire in campionato e lasciar stare l’EL.
Per questo i carichi di lavoro ora.

Onestamente, con le squadre che sono in EL, non credo l’avremmo vinta: Gattuso gioca con 13 giocatori, le altre sono più attrezzate tecnicamente. 

Quella di Gattuso É una scelta.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Pure se ci fossero altri due tempi non segneremmo mai



Niente dai, potremo giocare fino a domenica e gli faremmo solo il solletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2018)

Madonna sto fidanzato di Ronaldo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Vabbe,


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inutile recriminare , questi sono di un altro livello



Proprio così. E mi sale ancor più il nervoso per come ci ha ridotto il duo maledetto... Si finisce sempre e solo là


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

E' vero che loro sono di ben altro livello rispetto a noi, ma al prossimo turno di EL verranno stuprati da chiunque.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono dovuto andare a prendermi una pausa con il Montenegro per riprendermi. Mi sono perso qualcosa in questi ultimi minuti?


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dybala higuain Vs cutrone kalinic. Ci vorrà un decennio



dybala era del palermo e higuain faceva tribuna al real madrid


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero che loro sono di ben altro livello rispetto a noi, ma al prossimo turno di EL verranno stuprati da chiunque.



Potrebbero avere via libera fino alla finale. Il Borussia sta scivolando in casa con il Salisburgo, al limite il Marsiglia (che sta nella stessa parte di tabellone) potrebbe mettersi sul loro cammino verso la finale. Per me Atletico - Arsenal sarà la finale.


----------



## sballotello (8 Marzo 2018)

non scopriamo oggi di non essere al top. altrimenti staremmo terzi in campionato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi in questo primo anno sono state poste delle basi. Buone ma pur sempre basi. C'è bisogno di investire li davanti...assolutamente


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Sto maledetto Bonaventura perde 35 tempi di gioco


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Con un 1 a 2 ci poteva essere ancora una flebile speranza.... Ma proprio flebile


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Pure Suso con questi "livelli" non c'azzecca nulla.


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Spero che Rino si assicuri di non disputare un primo tempo del genere mai più. Ho rivisto un Milan simile a quello di Montella.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero che loro sono di ben altro livello rispetto a noi, ma al prossimo turno di EL verranno stuprati da chiunque.



pure il borussia le ha prese in casa. 

cmq siamo inadeguati a questi livelli, c'è poco da dire. 
figuriamoci se dovessimo andare in champions, scoppole ovunque.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque per me in vista del ritorno non è ancora detta l'ultima parola.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma 6
Rodriguez 5
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 6
Calabria 3
Biglia 5
Kessie 4
Bonaventura 3,5
Suso 4
Cutrone 5
Calhanoglu 5,5

Kalinic 5,5
Silva 5,5
Borini 6


----------



## sballotello (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pure Suso con questi "livelli" non c'azzecca nulla.



l'imprescidibile suso cit.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2018)

Molto dispiaciuto, è evidente che siamo carenti in alcuni reparti, soprattutto l'attacco.
Speriamo che i dirigenti sappiano dove intervenire, avere un attacco come il nostro è intollerabile se si vuole raggiungere traguardi importanti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Peccato. Il mio sogno nascosto era vedere, la nella bacheca del sito, il disegnino della coppetta Europa League..... Invece niente da fare.


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Come vi avevo detto 40 ML è più che sufficiente per Suso. Anzi non so se qualcuno è disposto a offrirli.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Peccato. Il mio sogno nascosto era vedere, la nella bacheca del sito, il disegnino della coppetta Europa League..... Invece niente da fare.


C’è il prossimo anno tranquillo


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque per me in vista del ritorno non è ancora detta l'ultima parola.



Ma figurati. Lì rischiamo di prendere 4.


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque come lo si guardi Kalinic è sempre insufficiente.


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Lì rischiamo di prendere 4.



Se giochiamo come nel primo tempo anche di più. Spero che Rino si faccia sentire.


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Rodriguez
> Bonucci 6
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



non hai messo il voto a schelotto


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con un 1 a 2 ci poteva essere ancora una flebile speranza.... Ma proprio flebile



tipo un 1% forse. Ma almeno avremmo salvato la faccia... e io avrei preso la mia scommessa su questa partita.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque per me in vista del ritorno non è ancora detta l'ultima parola.


Probabilmente non per la qualificazione, ma è lecito attendersi un Milan ben più competitivo. In generale, superato lo choc per il risultato e la prestazione, memori di una certa esperienza, si tende a fare di più e meglio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Come vi avevo detto 40 ML è più che sufficiente per Suso. Anzi non so se qualcuno è disposto a offrirli.



Si davvero. Per quanto abbia buone doti tecniche gli manca quel qualcosa in più per fare il salto di qualità. In partite veloci rallenta sempre la manovra, tiene troppo palla ecc... Che nervi


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic aveva lo sguardo sperduto anche dopo il triplice fischio, del tipo "dove devo andare adesso?".


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo oggi non abbiamo combinato nulla di buono, tantissimi errori e l'arsenal ci ha completamente distrutto nel gioco


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Pure Suso per certi livelli non è adatto


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Lì rischiamo di prendere 4.



I giocatori hanno subito i ringhi di Gattuso quando fallivano con la preparazione di Montella. Ora subiranno quelli di Gattuso quando hanno giocato mosci nonostante la sua preparazione e non lo faranno una seconda volta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2018)

Il gap per l Europa che conta è ancora troppo ampio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero che loro sono di ben altro livello rispetto a noi, ma al prossimo turno di EL verranno stuprati da chiunque.



La lazio li può stuprare senza problemi


----------



## DrHouse (8 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 0
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 0
Kessie 0
Biglia 0
Bonaventura 0
Suso 0
Cutrone 0
Calhanoglu 0

Kalinic 0
Silva sv
Borini sv


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez 0
Biglia 4
Cutrone 0
Bonaventura 0
Suso 4


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non per la qualificazione, ma è lecito attendersi un Milan ben più competitivo. In generale, superato lo choc per il risultato e la prestazione, memori di una certa esperienza, si tende a fare di più e meglio.



Bisogna essere realisti. A Londra, se va tutto bene, non usciremo con le ossa rotte. Dimentichiamoci piuttosto la qualificazione e concentriamoci sul campionato.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> non hai messo il voto a schelotto



Ahahhaah

5


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2018)

Che peccato.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2018)

Suso, Rodriguez e biglia i peggiori in campo

Oggi si è vista la mancanza di esperienza in Europa, alla prima avversaria di valore ci hanno dominato, deve essere uno spunto di riflessione per tutto l'ambiente


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La lazio li può stuprare senza problemi



guarda che Arsenal ha una squadra fortissima anche se in questo periodo non sta andando bene.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo la davanti facciamo fatica a segnare. Succede in campionato e in Europa in queste partite, questo problema incide anche di piu'. Peccato perche' questo Arsenal non e' irresistibile, anzi.


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Concordo con l'essere prudentissimi... anche io lo sono.
> 
> Ma ho sensazioni invero diverse, per me abbiamo tutte le armi per fare molto male all'Arsenal se giochiamo come abbiamo fatto di recente.
> 
> ...



purtroppo ho avuto ragione, ma non era solo un sentore il mio, c'era e c'è la convinzione che tecnicamente e fisicamente ci sovrastassero ampiamente, al di la' del loro momento di forma.

noi un Ozil ce lo sogniamo, anche quello che in premier facup leaguecup che dir si voglia che ti sembra svogliato , ha cmq 2 o 3 giocate a partita di un livello ancora troppo alto per noi.

non parliamo poi del mhkytarian del primo tempo che ha fatto quello che voleva riducendo il povero calabria in frantumi.

forse i carichi di lavoro sono stati pesanti, come qualcuno ha detto, forse bisognava controllare l'entusiamo che ti porta sansiro stracolmo e giocarla moooolto piu' prudentemente per uscire poi alla distanza, ma sta di fatto che non c'è e non ci sara' mai partita tra ramsey wilshere mhkytarian ozil e persino un mediocre welbeck che pero' da la barba a tutte le nostre punte.
dietro non saranno fenomeni ma non ci hanno concesso nulla di straordinario a parte quel tiraccio di cutrone , solo tiri da fuori area o rimpallati in qualche maniera.
spiace dirlo ma Suso ha fatto l'ennesima prestazione indecente.
ah notare che di duemila corner e cross non ne abbiamo preso mezzo.

niente, per arrivare in alto purtroppo ci vuole ben altro e non è detto che lo rivedremo, per nulla.


----------



## Love (8 Marzo 2018)

l'arsenal ha meritato sia ben chiaro...ma queste sono quelle partite che all'avversario va bene tutto o quasi e a te non va bene assolutamente nulla...però stasera è stata una partita fondamentale per crescere e per capire il nostro reale valore e il reale valore di alcuni giocatori...


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Resta l'amaro in bocca per una partita che si poteva per lo meno pareggiare. Il secondo gol è stato un regalo. Poi c'è l'episodio del quasi rigore di Cahalanoglu e in generale il rammarico per essere scesi in campo con la tremarella.


----------



## Kaw (8 Marzo 2018)

Dimostrato che non abbiamo le palle per giocare a questi livelli, questione di mentalità e giocatori. Vediamo i giocatori che abbiamo e dove hanno giocato e si capisce che quando il gioco si fà serio noi non ci siamo.
Per competere dobbiamo andare a prendere giocatori che giocano nei top club, non da Atalanta, Samp e squadrette varie, quindi anche per il futuro la vedo grigia.
Fermo restando che imho oggi hanno fatto una partita veramente oscena, si poteva e doveva fare meglio.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Oggi si è vista la mancanza di esperienza in Europa, alla prima avversaria di valore di hanno dominato, deve essere uno spunto di riflessione per tutto l'ambiente



E' così.

C'è poco da fare, andiamo piano con i disfattismi. E' un problema di tutto il calcio italiano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2018)

Vergognosi sotto ogni aspetto giudicabile


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2018)

Sul piano dell’impegno i ragazzi ce l’hanno messa tutta, tutto sommato il secondo tempo hanno giocato benino. Il passaggio del turno non è mai stato in discussione ma è stata una partita importantissima per mettere minuti europei nelle gambe dei più giovani e per capire, una volta in più, perché certi giocatori non ci avevano mai giocato (Bonaventura, Suso su tutti).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

Però non riesco ad essere arrabbiato. Questa sera sono stati semplicemente più forti. Certo, pensavo di essere un po più avanti però guardate anche i loro gol...bello il secondo, ma il primo...anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni (gestite malissimo).

Io comunque mi ripeto: in vista del ritorno non ci do per morti. Bisogna lottare


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Marzo 2018)

Che strazio, mai veramente in partita.


----------



## panteganus (8 Marzo 2018)

kalinic ha fatto cosi schifo che ERO SICURO che ogni volta che la palla finiva dalle sue parti era persa al 100%. GIOCATORE INUTILE


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La lazio li può stuprare senza problemi



Dipende. Se giocano come noi nel primo tempo li asfaltano. Non ho veramente capito come abbiamo fatto a disputare 45 minuti cosi vergognosi. E' stata la peggior partita da quando vedo il Milan di Ringhio ( a parte le prime due ). Pressing portato male e fuori tempo che ha consentito ad Ozil e Wilshere di avere spazio e tempo per fare quello che volevano. Evidente che manca ancora qualcosa a livello mentale ma d'altronde non si andava in Europa da quanto ? 6 anni?


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sul piano dell’impegno i ragazzi ce l’hanno messa tutta, tutto sommato il secondo tempo hanno giocato benino. Il passaggio del turno non è mai stato in discussione ma è stata una partita importantissima per mettere minuti europei nelle gambe dei più giovani e per capire, una volta in più, perché certi giocatori non ci avevano mai giocato (Bonaventura, Suso su tutti).


Bravo, danjr.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> guarda che Arsenal ha una squadra fortissima anche se in questo periodo non sta andando bene.



La lazio se gioca decentemente qualche pera gliela fa senza problemi. Per il nostro tipo di gioco non siamo in grado di fare manovre d'attacco decenti e quando le facciamo non le sfruttiamo mai. La lazio può sfruttare meglio le debolezze dell'arsenal rispetto a noi visto le qualità nettamente migliori rispetto ai nostri dal centrocampo in su. Dipende molto dalla testa loro e da inzaghi


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Marzo 2018)

Goffi, impacciati, impauriti.
Grandissima delusione.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2018)

L'Arsenal ha giocatori davanti che noi sogniamo.
Mcoso, Ozil e Ramsey ci hanno punito con poco nel primo tempo. 
Peccato la loro fortuna sul primo gol, il secondo eravamo messi male, amen.
Per il livello richiesto da questo sorteggio (sfortunato, potevamo prenderli più avanti, c'era il Salisburgo o la Dinamo Kiev) non siamo ancora pronti: i terzini, Kessie, Bonaventura, Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone, Kalinic e Borini. Più di metà dei titolari e le riserve.
I giovani hanno la scusante dell'età, i trentenni non hanno scusanti.
La campagna acquisti della scorsa estate ci ha ridato una squadra competitiva per il quarto/quinto posto in Italia, ma per l'Europa c'è tanta strada da fare. Se rimarremo questi, servirà esperienza; se compreremo bene e tanto, avremo fatto parecchi passi avanti.
Per abbreviare la strada servono i Modric non i Meyer. A ogni modo, il progetto, a detta della società, è lungo, quindi la strada è quella della progressiva costruzione di una squadra.
A questo punto, testa al finale di campionato e alla finale di Coppa Italia.

Voti

Donnarumma 7
Calabria 4
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Rodriguez 4
Kessie 5
Biglia 6
Bonaventura 2 il peggiore
Calhanoglu 5,5
Cutrone 5
Suso 4,5

Borini sv
Kalinic 5
André Silva 6


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2018)

non c'è niente da dire...
solo quello che mi pare un po' più importante : chi è abituato a fare gol in questa squadra ? chi è che fa i gol che ti levano le castagna dal fuoco in questa squadra ? parlo di PUNTE ... non di mezze punte o fantasisti....


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però non riesco ad essere arrabbiato. Questa sera sono stati semplicemente più forti. Certo, pensavo di essere un po più avanti però guardate anche i loro gol...bello il secondo, ma il primo...anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni (gestite malissimo).
> 
> Io comunque mi ripeto: in vista del ritorno non ci do per morti. Bisogna lottare



il calcio moderno dimostra che la mentalita' e la gestione delle energie è fondamentale, vedere ieri il city perdere in casa col basilea o il napoli stuprare il lipsia in casa loro è la dimostrazione di cosa voglia dire la testa in molti casi, il milan deve fare affidamento su quello ma non credo abbia la forza di gioco , tecnica e mentale , al momento, per andare a londra a vincere 2 a 0.
proprio no, stasera ho visto che il gap è molto ampio ancora, troppo, soprattutto a livello mentale.
il basilea è abituato a vincere in svizzera e puo' infilarsi come burro quando l'avversario seppur fortissimo ci molla (immagino giocassero anche molte riserve o sbaglio?), il milan attuale non ha quella mentalità.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2018)

L'Arsenal nel secondo tempo ha fatto 1 tiro fuori e 0 in porta, dopo un primo tempo in cui era devastante.
Si sono fermati loro o si è svegliato il Milan?


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Marzo 2018)

Menomale che non ho visto niente della partita! Dai vostri commenti non credo di essermi persa molto.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi, abbiamo riempito le gambe di carichi di lavoro!!
Eravamo imballati.
Gattuso lo ha detto.
Stanno puntando sul campionato.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

panteganus ha scritto:


> kalinic ha fatto cosi schifo che ERO SICURO che ogni volta che la palla finiva dalle sue parti era persa al 100%. GIOCATORE INUTILE



si abbiamo perso per causa di Kalinic..ma dai..Bonaventura ti e piaciuto?


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però non riesco ad essere arrabbiato. Questa sera sono stati semplicemente più forti. Certo, pensavo di essere un po più avanti però guardate anche i loro gol...bello il secondo, ma il primo...anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni (gestite malissimo).
> 
> Io comunque mi ripeto: in vista del ritorno non ci do per morti. Bisogna lottare



secondo me molti qui del forum hanno visto un'altra partita(forse con un occhio più critico), ma sinceramente il milan di questa sera non è stato poi così deludente


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2018)

Partita vergognosa, preparata malissimo, dal punto di vista mentale, tattico, tecnico e fisico. E ci siamo anche riposati 7 giorni. La squadra ha mostrato, di nuovo, tutti i suoi limiti di costruzione estiva:
Non abbiamo giocatori che superano l'uomo e vanno via in velocità. 
Centrocampo di livello scarsissimo, con Bonaventura, e non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo, NON è una mezzala e Biglia, che pareva unico regista sulla faccia della terra questa estate, che si esprime spesso sui livelli di Montolivo (e non solo da stasera certo).
Non c'è uno che fa 30 goal.

La squadra ha bisogno di diversi inserimenti di livello, nei ruoli giusti. Non siamo assolutamente all'altezza.
Ma lo saprà fare uno che si permette di dire che non avrebbe scambiato nessuno dell'Arsenal con i nostri? Per me, no. 

Donnarumma 5,5 - Non esce mai, rischiando di prendere goal da Welbeck
Calabria 4 - Malissimo, sbaglia delle cose assurde e prendiamo goal per un suo errore.
Rodriguez 4 - Boh, lo hanno zavorrato. Non crossa mai, ma va sempre indietro
Bonucci 5,5 - Meno preciso delle ultime partite, con diversi passaggi sbagliati
Romagnoli 7 - L'unico davvero all'altezza

Kessie 5 - Male, impreciso, sbaglia sempre una marea di passaggi e tutti i tempi di gioco
Biglia 4 - Sbaglia dei passaggi in uscita come se fosse Montolivo scarso.
Bonaventura 4 - Non è una mezzala. Sbaglia tutto: Controllo palla, passaggi, scelte di gioco, tempi di gioco, tiri. Tutto. Non all'altezza

Suso 4 - Assolutamente non all'altezza. L'Europa che conta ci ha detto quanto vale. 
Cutrone 5 - HA avuto una buonissima palla e poteva sfruttarla meglio. Per il resto ci prova, ma li è davvero solo, e palle giocabili nessuna.
Calhanouglu 4 - Finita la scusa dei 6 mesi in cui non ha giocato, per squalifica, al Leverkusen, ancora una volta emergono tutti i suoi limiti. Nulla di nulla. Rispetto a Suso poi, non salta nemmeno mezza volta un avversario. Ozil e Mtrhisdskian gli hanno fatto vedere come si interpreta il ruolo.

Kalinic 5 - Il solito inutile, ma funzionale certo, giocatore.
Silva 5,5 - Ci prova, ma la partita era andata. Doveva giocare dall'inizio.
Borini S.V.

Gattuso 4 - Portato a scuola da Wenger in ogni aspetto. Ci andrei piano prima di assicurarci la sua riconferma. E non lo dico solo per stasera. Speriamo di non pagare dazio in campionato.


----------



## Boomer (8 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal nel secondo tempo ha fatto 1 tiro fuori e 0 in porta, dopo un primo tempo in cui era devastante.
> Si sono fermati loro o si è svegliato il Milan?



Il Milan nel secondo tempo ha giocato da Milan ( quello di Gattuso). Non ho capito che cavolo abbiamo combinato nel primo tempo. Forse non aveva previsto alcune mosse di Wenger e non è riuscito a correggere durante il primo T. Non era una squadra di fenomeni prima non sono dei bidoni oggi. Questo forum sinceramente a volte lo capisco poco : esce una news di un giocatore possibilmente in vendita e vengono chiesti dagli utenti prezzi di 50 60 ml. Poi si gioca una partita male e vengono additati come bidoni. Un po' di equilibrio?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo l’attacco di cessi. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Marzo 2018)

La delusione e' tanta, comunque come pensai dopo il giorno del sorteggio, queste partite, nel bene o nel male, servono ad una squadra giovane come la nostra per crescere.

Ora il processo e': non disperarsi per la sconfitta, imparare dagli errori e rialzarsi.

Forza Milan!


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2018)

non siamo più abituati a queste partite.
che tristezza...
contro una squadretta davvero... una SQUADRETTA.
Siamo veramente pessimi.

Non conviene nemmeno andare in Champions. Con questo materiale umano rischiamo figuracce. Un altro anno in EL ci fa bene.

Delusissimo.

donnarumma 6
calabria 4 
bonucci 6
romagnoli 6,5
rodriguez 4,5
biglia 4,5
kessie 5
bonaventura 5
suso 5
calhanoglu 4,5
cutrone 5

kalinic 5,5
andre silva 5,5
borini sv

gattuso 5,5


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Marzo 2018)

Tutti sottotono i nostri.
L'Arsenal ha 2-3 giocatori che noi ci sognamo ma per il resto era alla nostra portata... giocando come negli ultimi tempi. Differenza di esperienza o forse prima o poi una giornata no doveva capitare ed è successo il giorno peggiore.
Peccato davvero... proprio in queste partite servirebbe l'Higuain di turno che te le risolve.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo, danjr.



Casnop non ho visto la partita ma quali sono stati i problemi?


----------



## impero rossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Partita vergognosa, preparata malissimo, dal punto di vista mentale, tattico, tecnico e fisico. E ci siamo anche riposati 7 giorni. La squadra ha mostrato, di nuovo, tutti i suoi limiti di costruzione estiva:
> Non abbiamo giocatori che superano l'uomo e vanno via in velocità.
> Centrocampo di livello scarsissimo, con Bonaventura, e non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo, NON è una mezzala e Biglia, che pareva unico regista sulla faccia della terra questa estate, che si esprime spesso sui livelli di Montolivo (e non solo da stasera certo).
> Non c'è uno che fa 30 goal.
> ...



hai fatto una disanima che piu' perfetta di cosi' non si puo'...


----------



## 1972 (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Abbiamo l’attacco di cessi. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.



invece i terzini so fenomeni!


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Marzo 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> invece i terzini so fenomeni!



e Bonaventura vale 100 mil e Suso e meglio di Salah ))


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> secondo me molti qui del forum hanno visto un'altra partita(forse con un occhio più critico), ma sinceramente il milan di questa sera non è stato poi così deludente



Io semplicemente tento di vedere tutto in maniera più ampia: so bene che questo è stato l'anno delle basi, bisogna partire da questo e completare e investire ancora in maniera importante, siamo tutti d'accordo. Dico solo che pure noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni e loro difensivamente fanno pietà. I 2 gol non devono ingannare perchè loro dietro sono peggio. Per me, giocassimo con maggior consapevolezza ce la giocheremmo!
C'è anche da dire che mi son sembrati pesantissimi. Che Rino abbia esagerato in settimana?? Speriamo ci sia utile almeno x il nostro sprint in campionato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2018)

Sono delusissimo, non me lo aspettavo.

Adesso però cerco di non ragionare di pancia, meglio prendersi un attimo di riflessione per metabolizzare il tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> purtroppo ho avuto ragione, ma non era solo un sentore il mio, c'era e c'è la convinzione che tecnicamente e fisicamente ci sovrastassero ampiamente, al di la' del loro momento di forma.
> 
> noi un Ozil ce lo sogniamo, anche quello che in premier facup leaguecup che dir si voglia che ti sembra svogliato , ha cmq 2 o 3 giocate a partita di un livello ancora troppo alto per noi.
> 
> ...



Noi non abbiamo fatto niente di quello che abbiamo fatto ultimamente, oggi avremmo perso anche col Ludogorets giocando in questo modo.

L'Arsenal mi è parso ben poca cosa, francamente. Avessimo incontrato una squadra seria ci avrebbe fatto una goleada.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il Milan nel secondo tempo ha giocato da Milan ( quello di Gattuso). Non ho capito che cavolo abbiamo combinato nel primo tempo. Forse non aveva previsto alcune mosse di Wenger e non è riuscito a correggere durante il primo T. Non era una squadra di fenomeni prima non sono dei bidoni oggi. Questo forum sinceramente a volte lo capisco poco : esce una news di un giocatore possibilmente in vendita e vengono chiesti dagli utenti prezzi di 50 60 ml. Poi si gioca una partita male e vengono additati come bidoni. Un po' di equilibrio?


Capisco, grazie.
A questo punto non vorrei che la "scusa" del derby saltato non sia poi così campata in aria. Cioè che il Milan dopo 45' minuti è entrato nuovamente nella mentalità campo.

Sul poco equilibrio...è una storia vecchia quanto il calcio. Finita una partita (soprattutto quando va male) ci si mettono pochi minuti per affossare un giocatore. Fermo restando che gente come Chalanoglu non ha mai dato dimostrazione di superiorità, quantomeno rispetto alla media degli altri giocatori. E' come ha scritto Admin, sembra un giocatore normale, nulla di più nulla di meno


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal nel secondo tempo ha fatto 1 tiro fuori e 0 in porta, dopo un primo tempo in cui era devastante.
> Si sono fermati loro o si è svegliato il Milan?


Milan più centrato ed efficace, non c'è dubbio. La famosa palla coperta, di cui così spesso parla Gattuso, si è attivata su Mkhitaryan e Ramsey, i più in palla dei Wenger boys nella prima frazione. Dalla sua parte, il tecnico alsaziano ha abbassato il baricentro, confidente nella buona performance della sua difesa questa sera. Il Milan, tuttavia, è parso più equilibrato. Il risultato però era già compromesso.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2018)

Arsenal tecnicamente superiore.


----------



## impero rossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

a questo punto... auguriamoci che rinviino la partita a genova per la pioggia...


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Marzo 2018)

La questione è molto semplice: l'Arsenal ha giocatori più forti ed è più forte di noi.


----------



## DioZlatan (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma se la Lazio finisse quarta in campionato è vincesse EL verrebbe dato il posto Champions alla quinta in campionato?


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Marzo 2018)

Che figuraccia, ci sta di perdere, ma non così, non salverebbero la faccia nemmeno se vincessero 1 a 0 al Wembley


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Marzo 2018)

DioZlatan ha scritto:


> Ma se la Lazio finisse quarta in campionato è vincesse EL verrebbe dato il posto Champions alla quinta in campionato?



No


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Marzo 2018)

Io non vorrei che la tragedia di Astori abbia sconvolto i nostri giocatori a tal punto da giocare cosi male. Lo so, è solo una mia ipotesi, ma secondo me ha influito molto questa cosa.


----------



## impero rossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei che la tragedia di Astori abbia sconvolto i nostri giocatori a tal punto da giocare cosi male. Lo so, è solo una mia ipotesi, ma secondo me ha influito molto questa cosa.



ci ha spezzato il ritmo.... e gattuso ha confermato di aver aumentato i carichi di lavoro dato che non si e' giocato il derby....


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Casnop non ho visto la partita ma quali sono stati i problemi?


Troppa luce tra difesa e centrocampo del Milan, a lasciare uno spazio vitale all'albero di Natale costruito da Wenger, soprattutto per i giochi in palleggio di Ramsey e Mkhitaryan, assecondati da un Ozil in grande spolvero. Se perdi le distanze lì, crei superiorità numerica avversaria, con interpreti che non perdonano gli errori. È come quando il tennista ha il braccino per l'emozione: troppo lungo, troppo largo, troppo corto, troppo lentamente, troppo veloce. È la testa che guida le gambe, e quella dei nostri eroi portava dietro un carico di emozioni che non ha saputo scaricare in campo. Capita, come capitò al Milan di Van Basten, Gullit e Sacchi nei due matches interni di UEFA di settembre-ottobre 1987, sul neutro di Lecce, contro Sporting Gijon o Espanol. Non avresti dato loro due lire, dopo quelle malafigure. Le cose poi cambiarono.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Raga eviterei troppe recriminazioni. Stasera ci stava di perdere.
Partite europee ne abbiamo viste tante: è stata la classica partita della squadra inesperta che gioca l'andata in casa VS squadra esperta che gioca l'andata in trasferta, dove il miglior risultato che potevamo portare a casa probabilmente era lo 0-0, se fossimo stati nel primo tempo compatti come nel secondo. Di sicuro si poteva stare più accorti la prima mezz'ora. Non ho visto un Arsenal così strepitoso. Ma si è visto subito che molti singoli nostri hanno patito l'impatto di questa prima sfida europea a un certo livello. 
Ora vietato deprimersi e pensare al Genoa. 
Forza Milan!


----------



## patriots88 (8 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei che la tragedia di Astori abbia sconvolto i nostri giocatori a tal punto da giocare cosi male. Lo so, è solo una mia ipotesi, ma secondo me ha influito molto questa cosa.



ma basta con stò astori
Quindi la vittoria della juve di ieri denota che sono una squadra d'insensibili e ciniche persone lol

sono stati superiori, stop.
Non siamo al loro livello, ma si sapeva che se questi giocavano ci avrebbero piallato.


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei che la tragedia di Astori abbia sconvolto i nostri giocatori a tal punto da giocare cosi male. Lo so, è solo una mia ipotesi, ma secondo me ha influito molto questa cosa.



Emotivamente è stato un brutto colpo. 

Il rinvio del derby ha poi fatto perdere la tensione giusta che Gattuso era riuscito a caricare nei giocatori.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Troppa luce tra difesa e centrocampo del Milan, a lasciare uno spazio vitale all'albero di Natale costruito da Wenger, soprattutto per i giochi in palleggio di Ramsey e Mkhitaryan, assecondati da un Ozil in grande spolvero. Se perdi le distanze lì, crei superiorità numerica avversaria, con interpreti che non perdonano gli errori. È come quando il tennista ha il braccino per l'emozione: troppo lungo, troppo largo, troppo corto, troppo lentamente, troppo veloce. È la testa che guida le gambe, e quella dei nostri eroi portava dietro un carico di emozioni che non ha saputo scaricare in campo. Capita, come capitò al Milan di Van Basten, Gullit e Sacchi nei due matches interni di UEFA di settembre-ottobre 1987, sul neutro di Lecce, contro Sporting Gijon o Espanol. Non avresti dato loro due lire, dopo quelle malafigure. Le cose poi cambiarono.


Vuoi dire che i reparti erano lunghi o che avevano il baricentro basso?


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo fatto niente di quello che abbiamo fatto ultimamente, oggi avremmo perso anche col Ludogorets giocando in questo modo.



guarda che col ludogorets l'abbiamo vinta...giocando così

secondo me il problema è che in attacco siamo confusionari...nessuno ha i tempi di gioco, chi si ritrova la palla sui piedi quando deve smarcare l'attaccante non riesce mai a farlo (e il piu delle volte aimè è kessie che si ritrova in questa situazione)

gattuso ha voluto riporre tutte le attenzioni nella fase difensiva...perfetto...in Italia.... in europa invece bisogna cambiare il registro, vince chi segna di più


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo fatto niente di quello che abbiamo fatto ultimamente, oggi avremmo perso anche col Ludogorets giocando in questo modo.
> 
> L'Arsenal mi è parso ben poca cosa, francamente. Avessimo incontrato una squadra seria ci avrebbe fatto una goleada.



bè la qualita' del pressing loro nel primo tempo è roba non da tutti,soprattutto gestire poi la riconquista come nel caso del gol di mhkytarian, credo che finchè tu non sei un city un real un barca, per dire, valga il discorso che l'avversario sia stato indiscutibilmente più forte e che lo sia soprattutto come valori in campo, al di la' dello stato di forma.

senza contare che il pur bistrattato wenger ha sempre fatto giocare bene in attacco i suoi, ahimè per lui non curando abbastanza la fase difensiva, cioè Gattuso come lui stesso ha ammesso nel prepartita viene portato a scuola 10 volte su 10 dal tecnico francese.

ammettilo, eravamo prima e siamo stati dopo semplicemente inferiori ai gunners, tutto qua.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Aveva ragionissima Rino nel prepartita, dovevamo alzare l'asticella e non l'abbiamo fatto.
Giocare queste sfide come abbiamo giocato le precedenti non basta.
Dura lezione imparata che ci servirà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> guarda che col ludogorets l'abbiamo vinta...giocando così
> 
> secondo me il problema è che in attacco siamo confusionari...nessuno ha i tempi di gioco, chi si ritrova la palla sui piedi quando deve smarcare l'attaccante non riesce mai a farlo (e il piu delle volte aimè è kessie che si ritrova in questa situazione)
> 
> gattuso ha voluto riporre tutte le attenzioni nella fase difensiva...perfetto...in Italia.... in europa invece bisogna cambiare il registro, vince chi segna di più



Concordo in toto. Manca proprio la manovra davanti. Qualche volta azzecchiamo qualcosa, ma sono episodi sporadici e li sprechiamo pure per di più


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Marzo 2018)

Che tristezza ragazzi... Una giornata di melma


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Casnop non ho visto la partita ma quali sono stati i problemi?





rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che i reparti erano lunghi o che avevano il baricentro basso?


Distanze tra seconda e terza linea, soprattutto a destra. Prime e seconde palle in mano ai nostri avversari. Troppo, contro ottimi palleggiatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> bè la qualita' del pressing loro nel primo tempo è roba non da tutti,soprattutto gestire poi la riconquista come nel caso del gol di mhkytarian, credo che finchè tu non sei un city un real un barca, per dire, valga il discorso che l'avversario sia stato indiscutibilmente più forte e che lo sia soprattutto come valori in campo, al di la' dello stato di forma.
> 
> senza contare che il pur bistrattato wenger ha sempre fatto giocare bene in attacco i suoi, ahimè per lui non curando abbastanza la fase difensiva, cioè Gattuso come lui stesso ha ammesso nel prepartita viene portato a scuola 10 volte su 10 dal tecnico francese.
> 
> ammettilo, eravamo prima e siamo stati dopo semplicemente inferiori ai gunners, tutto qua.



Il risultato parla chiaro, ma non sono così drastico. Ad un certo livello conta tanto l'esperienza e per me l'Arsenal l'ha vinta su questo piano essenzialmente. Noi eravamo contratti e nervosi, abbiamo fatto errori banali che hanno fin troppo avvantaggiato gli avversari nel primo tempo.

In condizioni del genere non vale tanto la tattica, tantomeno l'allenatore. Se i giocatori non sono lucidi, c'è poco da fare. Già nel secondo tempo con la mente e le gambe più libere si è vista un'altra partita.

Ti dirò, son curioso di vedere il ritorno, quando giocheremo senza nulla da perdere.


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> cioè Gattuso come lui stesso ha ammesso nel prepartita viene portato a scuola 10 volte su 10 dal tecnico francese.



fino ad un certo punto...anche oggi non mi è sembrata l'arsenal così irresistibile...forse la cosa che può insegnarli senza ombra di dubbio è quale squadra scegliere per non essere silurato immediatamente...perchè wenger in 40 di carriera qualcosa ha racimolato ma con quello che ha fatto spendere e con i giocatori che ha avuto è veramente poca roba....


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> guarda che col ludogorets l'abbiamo vinta...giocando così
> 
> secondo me il problema è che in attacco siamo confusionari...nessuno ha i tempi di gioco, chi si ritrova la palla sui piedi quando deve smarcare l'attaccante non riesce mai a farlo (e il piu delle volte aimè è kessie che si ritrova in questa situazione)
> 
> gattuso ha voluto riporre tutte le attenzioni nella fase difensiva...perfetto...in Italia.... in europa invece bisogna cambiare il registro, vince chi segna di più



Dai era evidente che i giocatori non c'erano con la testa. La confusione l'avevano tutti.
E' una partita da analizzare più mentalmente che tecnicamente.
Poi è fuori discussione che l'Arsenal a questi livelli sia meglio di noi, d'altronde erano credo 20 anni che disputavano sempre la CL.
Anche se i Gunners sono tutto fuorchè una grande squadra.


----------



## jacky (8 Marzo 2018)

Ho letto dei commenti che condivido.
In Serie A ci vuole poco a insegnare a difendere... visti i ritmi da dopolavoro, contro squadre che iniziano la partita sperando che passi tempo.
Poi però all'estero ti ritrovi con ritmi infernali, pressione alle stelle e sbagli. E in più non combini niente davanti perché non hai lucidità.
Secondo me bisogna giocare queste 10-11 gare che mancano provando a segnare qualche gol in più a costo di concederne qualcuno.
Entrare in campo con mentalità. 
Ricordatevi Roma: si è vinto, ma con un primo tempo del genere prendi 3 gol da almeno 24 squadre su 36 che fanno la Champions League. E stessa cosa il primo tempo con la Lazio.
Rino deve provare a cambiare la mentalità, ha fatto il lavoro più facile, sulla testa e sulla difesa, ed è stato bravo. Ma non basta, qui a Milano, sponda Milan, non basta!


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il risultato parla chiaro, ma non sono così drastico. Ad un certo livello conta tanto l'esperienza e per me l'Arsenal l'ha vinta su questo piano essenzialmente. Noi eravamo contratti e nervosi, abbiamo fatto errori banali che hanno fin troppo avvantaggiato gli avversari nel primo tempo.
> 
> In condizioni del genere non vale tanto la tattica, tantomeno l'allenatore. Se i giocatori non sono lucidi, c'è poco da fare. Già nel secondo tempo con la mente e le gambe più libere si è vista un'altra partita.
> 
> Ti dirò, son curioso di vedere il ritorno, quando giocheremo senza nulla da perdere.



però chiariamoci, prima mi dici che l'arsenal non ha tutta questa esperienza poi mi dici che hanno vinto di esperienza, la verità è che come rosa sono superiori, noi abbiamo chalanoglu loro ozil, noi bonaventura loro ramsey, noi kessie loro wilshere.
poi non so fino a che punto puntassero pure sulla e,league, perchè vendere giroud e sanchez per rimanere col solo wellbeck è roba abbastanza chiara, loro ci tengono fino ad un certo punto.




gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> fino ad un certo punto...anche oggi non mi è sembrata l'arsenal così irresistibile...forse la cosa che può insegnarli senza ombra di dubbio è quale squadra scegliere per non essere silurato immediatamente...perchè wenger in 40 di carriera qualcosa ha racimolato ma con quello che ha fatto spendere e con i giocatori che ha avuto è veramente poca roba....



non ci hanno concesso quasi niente dentro l'area, a parte cutrone e quel tiro incredibilmente sbilenco di suso.
ci hanno affettato finchè la partita aveva un senso, sul 2 a 0 han smesso di pressare e di verticalizzare.
sono stati piu' loro a tirare i remi in barca che noi a fare tutto questo gran gran gioco.
non siamo in grado di costruire azioni pulite per entrare palla al piede in area come le loro sui due gol o sul tiro rasoterra di wellbek o la traversa di mhkitarian, quelle azioni il milan se le sogna perchè non qualita' e non ha giocatori allenati per giocare di prima o di seconda, gente come bonaventura o suso innamorata del pallone e di se stessa non giocherebbe mai in un top team.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

Che tristezza di serata...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ho letto dei commenti che condivido.
> In Serie A ci vuole poco a insegnare a difendere... visti i ritmi da dopolavoro, contro squadre che iniziano la partita sperando che passi tempo.
> Poi però all'estero ti ritrovi con ritmi infernali, pressione alle stelle e sbagli. E in più non combini niente davanti perché non hai lucidità.
> Secondo me bisogna giocare queste 10-11 gare che mancano provando a segnare qualche gol in più a costo di concederne qualcuno.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. Abbiamo perso una partita dopo 13 consecutive, roba che non succedeva da anni, con un avversario più esperto che ha approfittato delle nostre difficoltà. Amen è andata.

Ma ora non bisogna buttare via tutto come se aver battuto Samp Roma e Lazio non conti niente, come se non fossimo in finale di Coppa Italia e in clamoroso e giustamente celebrato recupero in campionato.

Capisco la reazione di pancia ma io sinceramente tutto questo disfattismo che leggo non lo accetto. Eravamo e siamo una squadra giovane che deve giocoforza superare esami importanti e anche farsi male a volte, si sa, ma ora bisogna andare a Genova e vincere, perchè io intendiamoci fino all'ultimo voglio lottare per il quarto posto adesso e come minimo superare l'Inter.

Quindi rimettiamoci l'elmetto e NO NO NO alla depressione!!!


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una partita da analizzare più mentalmente che tecnicamente.



non penso sia così semplice...questo tipo di partite mi ricordano tante le squadre di zeman nel periodo che non riescono a buttarla dentro...grande impegno tanta corsa ma pochi gol......ti dirò di più se avessimo avuto una coppia morfeo-gilardino stasera ne avremmo fatti 5 di goal(e non parlo di hd o msn)


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> non penso sia così semplice...questo tipo di partite mi ricordano tante le squadre di zeman nel periodo che non riescono a buttarla dentro...grande impegno tanta corsa ma pochi gol......ti dirò di più se avessimo avuto una coppia morfeo-gilardino stasera ne avremmo fatti 5 di goal(e non parlo di hd o msn)



ma no dai, morfeo gilardino no 

Nel primo tempo le difficoltà mentali erano palesi, non siamo riusciti a fare nulla nè in fase di costruzione nè in fase di recupero palla.
In fin dei conti abbiamo quasi tutta la squadra che è alle prime armi a questi livelli e la tensione può fare brutti scherzi.

Bisogna accettare la situazione e ripartire subito da domenica senza dubitare subito dei nostri mezzi, in fin dei conti erano ben 13 partite che non perdevamo segno che qualcosa di buona la sappiamo fare quando abbiamo la mente lucida


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2018)

Poco da dire, loro sono arruffoni dietro ma superiori a noi da centrocampo in su, risultato e partita logici. Li abbiamo anche attaccati facendo troppa confusione, non approfittando degli spazi che comunque hanno concesso. Confermata la mia impressione delle ultime gare, cioè che la catena sinistra sia il nostro maledetto punto debole: Rodriguez e Calhanoglu sempre più imbarazzanti e quando Bonaventura si adegua al loro livello è proprio la fine.


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2018)

intanto la lazio che doveva detronizzare teoricamente lì'arsenal è sul 2 a 2 con la dinamo.

la verita' è che il calcio italiano è taaaanto indietro, ma questo credo che si veda ampiamente con un mondiale che non ci vedrà protagonisti e con le squadre di club che hanno totalizzato la bellezza di 1 vittoria tra champions e e.league in 10 anni,l'inter del triplete.
l'unica squadra di livello è la juve che compra fenomeni e riesce a trattenerli grazie ad un ENORME (a mio avviso) colpo di chiurlo, quella juventus di conte tirata su con mezzi giocatori ma che tra stadio nuovo, vecchi desiderosi di rivincita, di nuovo agnelli al comando, ed un allenatore grintoso e capace, è riusciata a sanare i conti anche e soprattutto tramite i successi in campo e ora puo' premettersi di competere decentemente con i top team europei.

la cosa incredibile è che non si riesca più a tirar fuori giocatori tecnici e forti ,forse perchè necessitano di confronto con i top giocatori e da noi sono molto pochi, rispetto agli anni 80 90 primi 00.


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Appena si è alzata l'asticella è uscita la nostra mediocrità e non giocavamo contro il tottenham ma contro l'arsenal che le sta prendendo da tutti


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> però chiariamoci, prima mi dici che l'arsenal non ha tutta questa esperienza poi mi dici che hanno vinto di esperienza, la verità è che come rosa sono superiori, noi abbiamo chalanoglu loro ozil, noi bonaventura loro ramsey, noi kessie loro wilshere.
> poi non so fino a che punto puntassero pure sulla e,league, perchè vendere giroud e sanchez per rimanere col solo wellbeck è roba abbastanza chiara, loro ci tengono fino ad un certo punto.



Più che l'esperienza dell'Arsenal ha pesato l'inesperienza nostra. OK possiamo dire che ci sono superiori, stasera di sicuro, ma io resto dell'idea che se avessimo giocato come sappiamo e come fatto di recente i valori sono molto più equilibrati e avremmo potuto fare loro anche molto male. L'Arsenal è una squadra mediocre ma certamente bisogna giocare al massimo altrimenti è inutile.

Comunque amen, per tornare ai livelli che vogliamo dobbiamo passare anche da serate come questa, il cammino è lungo. Personalmente ho sempre visto la EL come un obiettivo remoto, ci giocheremo il ritorno e vedremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> intanto la lazio che doveva detronizzare teoricamente lì'arsenal è sul 2 a 2 con la dinamo.
> 
> la verita' è che il calcio italiano è taaaanto indietro, ma questo credo che si veda ampiamente con un mondiale che non ci vedrà protagonisti e con le squadre di club che hanno totalizzato la bellezza di 1 vittoria tra champions e e.league in 10 anni,l'inter del triplete.
> l'unica squadra di livello è la juve che compra fenomeni e riesce a trattenerli grazie ad un ENORME (a mio avviso) colpo di chiurlo, quella juventus di conte tirata su con mezzi giocatori ma che tra stadio nuovo, vecchi desiderosi di rivincita, di nuovo agnelli al comando, ed un allenatore grintoso e capace, è riusciata a sanare i conti anche e soprattutto tramite i successi in campo e ora puo' premettersi di competere decentemente con i top team europei.
> ...



Sotto gli aspetti che citi tu il calcio inglese allora è messo in modo tragico, visto che non vincono la Champions dai tempi del Chelsea di Di Matteo e il Mondiale dal 66 

Almeno noi adesso abbiamo l'attenuante di non avere una lira, loro spendono PIL interi ogni estate e alla fine le spagnole li massacrano


----------



## 4-3-3 (8 Marzo 2018)

Dallo stadio ho visto un primo tempo montelliano, squadra molto lunga, reparti sfilacciati e molti errori tecnici che in altre partite non ho visto, secondo me è stato un problema di atteggiamento. Non condivido in alcun modo l'analisi che hanno fatto molti sulla superiorità schiacciante sotto il punto di vista tecnico fisico e mentale della squadra ospite, ritengo che siamo noi che abbiamo offerto una prestazione al di sotto delle nostre possibilità. Dobbiamo crescere, e parte della crescita avviene anche grazie a queste partite. Ora bisogna continuare a lavorare e ricominciare ad essere umili.

Certo, io darei un po' più di spazio ad Andrè Silva, non possiamo permetterci di giocare sempre con Cutrone che dal punto di vista tecnico non offre alcuna possibilità alla nostra squadra, in partite come queste.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Marzo 2018)

Questo non era il Milan. Ero a San Siro e non è stato un bello spettacolo; Kessie, Biglia e Bonaventura sono stati inguardabili, la catena Calabria-Suso si è rivelata prevedibile e banale, dall'altro lato non parliamone, Rodriguez non pervenuto.


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Marzo 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Questo non era il Milan. Ero a San Siro e non è stato un bello spettacolo; Kessie, Biglia e Bonaventura sono stati inguardabili, la catena Calabria-Suso si è rivelata prevedibile e banale, dall'altro lato non parliamone, Rodriguez non pervenuto.



Ero anch'io allo stadio e ho avuto la stessa impressione. Una cosa che mi ha un po' preoccupato è che non c'è stato lo scatto mentale per reagire. Forse era l'inesperienza europea, ma forse anche il fatto che per la prima volta, dopo tanto tempo, siamo andati sotto. Non ci trovavamo in svantaggio dalla partita con il cagliari: andare in doppio svantaggio ha fatto perdere certezze ai nostri, che invece di reagire hanno abbassato di dieci metri il baricentro. Il risultato è stato che l'Arsenal ha palleggiato per buona parte del secondo tempo a centrocampo e non siamo mai saliti a pressare, in quanto (forse) abituati a giocare un calcio di attesa piuttosto che uno di pressing alto. Se a ciò aggiungiamo che i 3 giocatori che dovrebbero creare in attacco (Suso, Jack e Calha) hanno fatto pietà e che Kessiè ha perso almeno 20 palloni.. beh sicuro non la portiamo dalla nostra parte. Ora è difficilissimo, ma la speranza è l'ultima a morire


----------



## PheelMD (9 Marzo 2018)

Partita dalla dinamica ben chiara.
Principalmente, l'abbiamo persa di testa. Davanti loro sono devastanti, ma passato il primo pressing sono sempre posizionati malissimo. Avremmo dovuto semplicemente giocare pulito e, invece, nella nostra metacampo, abbiamo perso una quantità di palloni inacettabile. Errori dovuti a mancanza di lucidità, passaggi corti e semplici giocati sporchi, difficili da controllare, spesso fuori tempo. Siamo mancati proprio nella semplicità del gioco. Attribuisco il tutto ad una mancanza di esperienza. 

La cosa più brutta, vi dirò, è stata il non esser riusciti a segnare. 2 gol dall'Arsenal possiamo anche prenderli perchè la loro qualità tecnica negli ultimi 30 metri è oggettivamente eccelsa. Però devi metterli in difficoltà nella loro metacampo. 

Nonostante ciò, difficile quanto volete, ma possiamo farcela. 
Sarebbe di grande spinta un gol anche assolutamente casuale (cosa che non succede mai) nei primi 20-30 minuti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Dallo stadio ho visto un primo tempo montelliano, squadra molto lunga, reparti sfilacciati e molti errori tecnici che in altre partite non ho visto, secondo me è stato un problema di atteggiamento. Non condivido in alcun modo l'analisi che hanno fatto molti sulla superiorità schiacciante sotto il punto di vista tecnico fisico e mentale della squadra ospite, ritengo che siamo noi che abbiamo offerto una prestazione al di sotto delle nostre possibilità. Dobbiamo crescere, e parte della crescita avviene anche grazie a queste partite. Ora bisogna continuare a lavorare e ricominciare ad essere umili.
> *
> Certo, io darei un po' più di spazio ad Andrè Silva, non possiamo permetterci di giocare sempre con Cutrone che dal punto di vista tecnico non offre alcuna possibilità alla nostra squadra, in partite come queste.*




Questo per me è il nodo cruciale. Cutrone ci fa entusiasmare quando fa gol, però è davvero osceno sotto il punto di vista tecnico. A tratti imbarazzante. Invece di fare la staffetta kalinic cutrone in questi mesi, gattuso doveva fare cutrone silva. Non andiamo da nessuna parte se non si da fiducia a silva. Credo che ormai sia troppo tardi però per riprenderlo di testa. Se penso al tempo buttato per dar fiducia al cesso croato sto male. Non cambiava niente magari, ma il dubbio mi rimarrà sempre.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Marzo 2018)

Avremmo vinto derby e EL, ma ...



ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Non capisco le critiche gratuite. Scusate.
> I ragazzi stanno dando tutto.
> La ragione di *tanti errori, della mancanza di ritmo e la corsa frenata sono solo l’effetto dei carichi di lavoro extra che Gattuso ha ammesso di aver fatto*: ‘qualcuno mi odierà per questi due giorni’.
> In pratica hanno pensato che anticipando il carico di lavoro sarebbero arrivati brillanti in fondo al campionato.
> ...



Poi è cmq solo una partita, non siamo inferiori all'Arsenal. Toglietevi le bende.
Se Roma Juve Atalanta, Napoli (insomma..), fanno bene in Europa, possiamo farcela anche noi. Paghiamo inesperienza sì.

Poi le squadre inglesi vanno in trasferta per segnare, n*on per non subire gol.*

La differenza è stata questa: una squadra che gioca in casa che mira a non prenderle, e quella che va in trasferta che è abituata a giocare sempre per fare un gol più dell'avversario.

Gli estimatori del "primo non prenderle" l'hanno presa in saccoccia.


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Marzo 2018)

Ci siamo squagliati sul più bello...la partita è stata persa sul piano mentale. Il secondo gol poi ci ha totalmente distrutto.
Adesso bisogna sperare in un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## Casnop (9 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga eviterei troppe recriminazioni. Stasera ci stava di perdere.
> Partite europee ne abbiamo viste tante: è stata la classica partita della squadra inesperta che gioca l'andata in casa VS squadra esperta che gioca l'andata in trasferta, dove il miglior risultato che potevamo portare a casa probabilmente era lo 0-0, se fossimo stati nel primo tempo compatti come nel secondo. Di sicuro si poteva stare più accorti la prima mezz'ora. Non ho visto un Arsenal così strepitoso. Ma si è visto subito che molti singoli nostri hanno patito l'impatto di questa prima sfida europea a un certo livello.
> Ora vietato deprimersi e pensare al Genoa.
> Forza Milan!



Bravo, Roten. Potremmo discutere di situazioni tattiche sino all'infinito, ma il calcio non è football americano, ove la meccanica tattica è esasperata e dominante su una tecnica di gioco lineare. Nel calcio, la tecnica è libera, le possibilità di gioco, individuali e di squadra, sono infinite, ed i margini di incertezza rimessi all'apporto individuale sono enormi. Riusciremmo a costruire i migliori castelli tattici, ma essi andrebbero in fumo se i giocatori fossero al di sotto dello standard individuale loro richiesto. Ieri sera, molti giocatori del Milan erano al di sotto degli standards richiesti, perché non erano mentalmente pronti a raggiungerli. Il dover essere, il saper rispondere ad aspettative nate dal loro valore, che è ciò che distingue una buona, ottima squadra, da una vincente, non appartiene ancora a questo gruppo di ragazzi. Per la prima volta, hanno giocato con il pronostico, e l'hanno subito prima ancora di iniziare. Può capitare, capiterà forse ancora, fa parte di un processo di crescita che è in atto. Meglio che ciò accada presto e subito, per superare questo gap emotivo, per evitare di sbagliare quando davvero non ci si potrà permettere di farlo. Perdere così, con dignità e senza sbracare, è già tanto. I miglioramenti arriveranno da queste esperienze, ed ovviamente da ulteriori apporti che vorranno arrivare dal mercato prossimo. Sul piano tattico, i progressi paiono evidenti, e le scelte dell'allenatore, in questi primi mesi di lavoro, ragionevoli e generalmente efficaci. Lasciamo che il tempo e le partite producano i loro effetti di modellamento scultoreo di questa squadra. Una partita tra esse è quella di Londra. Vediamo lì a che livello saremo arrivati, personalmente lo immaginiamo più alto di quello raggiunto ieri sera.


----------



## Sotiris (9 Marzo 2018)

Vista dal vivo.
Queste sconfitte ci servono per crescere e sono inevitabile in un percorso di gavetta europea da zero.
Ricordo l'anno prima della Champions 2003 che fummo umiliati dal Dortmund 4-0.

Chiaramente la squadra ha approfittato della sosta forzata per caricare a livello atletico perché non era brillante sotto quell'aspetto.

Forza Rino!


----------



## PM3 (9 Marzo 2018)

Che amarezza. 
Credo che l'Arsenal sia tecnicamente più forte del Milan, ma restava comunque alla nostra portata se avessimo giocato come con Roma e Lazio. Purtroppo abbiamo fallito giocando male sia di squadra (nel primo tempo), che nei singoli quasi tutti sotto la sufficienza. Il Suso visto ieri è sembrato quello delle amichevoli estive con Sinisa... Hakan ha sbagliato ma l'avrei tenuto in campo, visto che è uno di quelli che ha l'assist facile... Bonaventura volenteroso ma impreciso... Kessie abulico... Bigli inizia sempre male, poi bene o male il suo lo fa... Calabria in serata no... Gli altri non mi sono dispiaciuti anche se Rodriguez potrebbe fare di più. 
Poi certo anche l'esperienza internazionale è stata una chiave di lettura importante.
Ora vediamo come la squadra reagirà a Genova (se si giocherà). Questo è un banco di prova importante, un esame da non fallire per riprendere la crescita iniziata con Gattuso.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2018)

tutta settimana che dico , occhio: qui troppo ottimismo in vista dell' Arsenal, e date troppo per spacciata la Juve!

Puntualmente accaduto.

Tuttavia, non ho visto tutto sto scempio ieri sera, ero anche a San Siro.

A supporto della mia tesi, anche se fottesega, mi interessa vincere:

- Noi più possesso palla

- 16 tiri a 8 per noi, il doppio

- 8 tiri da dentro l'area noi, loro 4

- Loro 34 respinte in difesa, noi 13

Semplicemente davanti hanno qualità che noi ci sogniamo, tutto qui. 

Suso che non la passa, Bonaventura idem, Cutrone... non dico più nulla, INUTILE se non fa il golletto.,

Chalanoglu, 13 risultati utilli consecutivi, ZERO GOL, e gioca in attacco.

Mentre loro 4 passaggi erano in porta..


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2018)

dovevamo stare più corti e ordinati all'inizio ... tenere in mano la partita e uscire alla distanza ... tipo Roma. Invece ci siamo buttati e abbiamo dato il fianco alla loro superiorità tecnica individuale. Calabria era in evidente difficoltà già dai primi minuti.... andava per lo meno protetto / raddoppiato. Poi il calcio è il calcio ... se l'occasione di Hakan finiva in altro modo ... parlavamo di un'altra partita. Anche loro si facevano spesso infilare sulle fasce, specie a sinistra.... c'è mancato il passaggio con i giri giusti o il giusto tempismo nell'entrata.... sul tiro di MIkhitarian del primo gol deviazione di Bonucci ... insomma tante cose. Poi Gattuso stesso ha parlato di allenamenti intensi a inizio settimana.... la cosa mi aveva fatto un po' dubitare... appena prima di una partita importante.... comunque.... 

In generale la partita di ieri mi ha fatto venire in mente anche un'altra cosa.... cioè che la sterilità in attacco è dovuta anche al fatto che c'è poca collaborazione.... e molta insistenza nel voler concludere l'azione da soli ... chala, bonaventura, suso.... in più occasioni ignorano il raddoppio sulla fascia o il compagno in area piazzato meglio e cercano di fare da soli... questa cosa va migliorata.
COmunque fora ragazzi!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bingo.
> 
> A prescindere dal fatto che la differenza tecnica è enorme.



a mente fredda, sono abbastanza deluso, molto. La partita di ieri ha messo in evidenza 3 cose fondamentalmente:
1) Pensavamo di avere una squadra forte o comunque competitiva sia in campionato che in Europa, in realtà così non è. SIamo mediocri.
2)Questa squadra necessita di un mercato di almeno 300 mln per tornare competitivi, ma sappiamo tutti che non accadrà.
3)Rino l'ho elogiato perché se lo è meritato, ma ha totalmente sbagliato preparazione atletica (in conferenza ha detto che hanno anticipato carichi di lavoro che dovevano fare durante la sosta, una follia!!!) e tattica( non sono partite per Cutrone, Calabria e ci metto pure Kessie che è stato imbarazzante). 

Male male male. Ah aggiungo un'ultima cosa, lo sapevo che finiva così. Mirabelli che faceva lo splendido con le sue battute durante il sorteggio, spero adesso capisca cosa significa fare dichiarazioni intelligenti e non stupide come ha fatto. E' proprio un dilettante dal punto di vista della comunicazione, mi auguro solo che non abbia contribuito a far credere alla squadra che fossero dei campioni, perché così non è!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2018)

Se vogliamo il peccato più grande di ieri sera è (appunto per via dell'inesperienza) la gestione dei minuti di recupero del primo tempo... Okay, volevamo provare ad andare all'intervallo sull'1-1, ma quando rischi per due volte di andare 0-2 (parata di Donnarumma al 44' e la loro traversa al 45+2') devi capire che non è aria, metti l'autobus davanti alla porta, stringi i denti, porti lo 0-1 negli spogliatoi, ti prendi il mazzo da Gattuso e magari nel secondo tempo puoi rimetterla in piedi oppure male che vada ti porti lo 0-1 a Londra ed è comunque meglio dello 0-2. Posto che un gol a Londra dovevi farlo comunque anche se ieri fosse finita 1-1.


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sotto gli aspetti che citi tu il calcio inglese allora è messo in modo tragico, visto che non vincono la Champions dai tempi del Chelsea di Di Matteo e il Mondiale dal 66
> 
> Almeno noi adesso abbiamo l'attenuante di non avere una lira, loro spendono PIL interi ogni estate e alla fine le spagnole li massacrano



bè ma la salute di un movimento calcistico si vede anche con semifinali o finali, insomma arrivare vicini al fondo quantomeno, le nostre cosa han fatto, 2 finali la juve e 1 l'inter , in eleague a mente ricordo la juve perdente poi forse la fiorentina o non ricordo bene? in 10 anni.
le inglesi han portato united e chelsea nel 2009 in finale, han portato il chelsea a vincere a monaco nel 2011, han vinto la eleague con chelsea nel 2013 lo united l'anno scorso e han portato in finale fulham e liverpool.
ora vero che investono i tanti proventi dei diritti tv, è vero che il calcio spagnolo in generale li umilia costantemente, ma il loro movimento è superiore , non fosse solo per una nazionale che non vince mai niente dal 66 ma che intanto ha tirato su una covata di giocatori che noi ci sogniamo dai tempi di vicini.
le squadre inglesi in piu' praticano un calcio bello, offensivo, articolato, arsenal tottenham liverpool city soprattutto sono uno spettacolo nella fase offensiva.
mentre la nostra fase è casuale ed affidata al singolo più che ad una manovra articolata,così tanto attenti a curare la fase difensiva e a tirar su degli sturaro invece che dei keane o dei dele alli, un walker ce lo sogniamo e il tanto bistrattato welbeck ha una velocita' di base che in italia non ha nessuno.


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> tutta settimana che dico , occhio: qui troppo ottimismo in vista dell' Arsenal, e date troppo per spacciata la Juve!
> 
> Puntualmente accaduto.
> 
> ...



bravo.
come velocità singola ieri ci han doppiato nel primo tempo e secondo me lasciandoci il predominio nel secondo, perchè appena appena accelleravano ci mettevano in difficoltà.
se i reparti non sono belli uniti, se la condizione fisica non è al top, questo milan tecnicamente è scarso, un upgrade netto rispetto all'anno scorso ma comunque scarso se raffrontato al top d'europa di cui l'arsenal fa' parte.
tutti a dire che le prende da chiunque, non sara' il miglior arsenal di wenger tutt'altro, ma noi un Ozil ce lo sogniamo e ce lo sognieremo sempre, come pure un Mhkitarian. Questa gente da noi non viene e non verrà mai se non inizi a fare la champions con continuità e se non smolli stipendi da nababbo.
Noi abbiamo Chalanoglu, pagato 25 mln, loro hanno Mhkitarian pagato 50.
la differenza è qua.
in più ramsey e wilshere sopno sempre due signori centrocampisti, veloci tecnici sguscianti,ieri kessie ha fatto la figura del giocatore amatoriale nei loro confronti.
non ci hanno umiliati perchè questo arsenal non ha questa forza mentale, ma nel secondo tempo se avessero continuato ad accellerare ci piazzavano la manita.

Detto questo , è normale che sia così, è normale che il milan possa passare da momenti come questi per la sua , si spera, crescita.

Male molto male la poca collaborazione tra i giocatori, troppo tempo prima di passarla troppo troppo da parte di suso e bonaventura, e troppa smania di farlo da parte di hakan, la mia sensazione è che non si amino particolarmente non so , è una mia idea.
Ma jack mi sembra un po' una cacchina di carattere, idem suso.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> bè ma la salute di un movimento calcistico si vede anche con semifinali o finali, insomma arrivare vicini al fondo quantomeno, le nostre cosa han fatto, 2 finali la juve e 1 l'inter , in eleague a mente ricordo la juve perdente poi forse la fiorentina o non ricordo bene? in 10 anni.
> le inglesi han portato united e chelsea nel 2009 in finale, han portato il chelsea a vincere a monaco nel 2011, han vinto la eleague con chelsea nel 2013 lo united l'anno scorso e han portato in finale fulham e liverpool.
> ora vero che investono i tanti proventi dei diritti tv, è vero che il calcio spagnolo in generale li umilia costantemente, ma il loro movimento è superiore , non fosse solo per una nazionale che non vince mai niente dal 66 ma che intanto ha tirato su una covata di giocatori che noi ci sogniamo dai tempi di vicini.
> le squadre inglesi in piu' praticano un calcio bello, offensivo, articolato, arsenal tottenham liverpool city soprattutto sono uno spettacolo nella fase offensiva.
> mentre la nostra fase è casuale ed affidata al singolo più che ad una manovra articolata,così tanto attenti a curare la fase difensiva e a tirar su degli sturaro invece che dei keane o dei dele alli, un walker ce lo sogniamo e il tanto bistrattato welbeck ha una velocita' di base che in italia non ha nessuno.



Certo il mio era un commento ironico. Il nostro calcio è purtroppo in crisi nera da tanto tempo, ormai più che gli inglesi invidiamo anche i portoghesi 

La Premier è la Premier, ma stai sicuro che se in Italia avessimo i mezzi che hanno loro vinceremmo tutto e sempre, come infatti abbiamo fatto negli anni 90. Anche le big spagnole le umilieremmo come abbiamo sempre fatto 

Però dici una cosa molto interessante e condivido: le top inglesi iniziano a giocare bene. Ecco questa è la novità, perchè dopo essersi storicamente arroccate nel loro gioco all'inglese da due anni hanno aperto seriamente le porte ai migliori tecnici stranieri. Mou, Klopp, Conte e ovviamente Guardiola lasceranno un segno importante nella preparazione e nella mentalità del calcio inglese, così come la marea di ottimi giocatori stranieri che hanno nel campionato. Per me sono ancora lontani dalle migliori europee e italiane (non a caso la Juve quando trova un inglese vince sempre) ma faranno progressi.

E ne gioverà la nuova ondata di giovani inglesi che hanno fatto incetta di tornei giovanili internazionali.

Vedremo. Per ora quello inglese resta un calcio enormemente ricco ma scarso (le batoste rimediate dall'Everton con l'Atalanta indicano quale sia il livello medio ancora del calcio inglese), tatticamente soprattutto, ma anche tecnicamente in molte squadre. Ma le premesse per una crescita importante ci sono tutte.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo il peccato più grande di ieri sera è (appunto per via dell'inesperienza) la gestione dei minuti di recupero del primo tempo... Okay, volevamo provare ad andare all'intervallo sull'1-1, ma quando rischi per due volte di andare 0-2 (parata di Donnarumma al 44' e la loro traversa al 45+2') devi capire che non è aria, metti l'autobus davanti alla porta, stringi i denti, porti lo 0-1 negli spogliatoi, ti prendi il mazzo da Gattuso e magari nel secondo tempo puoi rimetterla in piedi oppure male che vada ti porti lo 0-1 a Londra ed è comunque meglio dello 0-2. Posto che un gol a Londra dovevi farlo comunque anche se ieri fosse finita 1-1.



Bravo, quello è il vero rammarico e la vera critica che io farei per ieri sera. Quando abbiamo visto che non ci mettevamo le mani, perchè nel primo tempo purtroppo questo è successo, dovevamo chiuderci a riccio e aspettare la fine del primo tempo.
Chissenfrega se il pubblico avrebbe mugugnato...

Fossimo rientrati sullo 0-1 dall'intervallo la partita sarebbe stata ben diversa.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo il peccato più grande di ieri sera è (appunto per via dell'inesperienza) la gestione dei minuti di recupero del primo tempo... Okay, volevamo provare ad andare all'intervallo sull'1-1, ma quando rischi per due volte di andare 0-2 (parata di Donnarumma al 44' e la loro traversa al 45+2') devi capire che non è aria, metti l'autobus davanti alla porta, stringi i denti, porti lo 0-1 negli spogliatoi, ti prendi il mazzo da Gattuso e magari nel secondo tempo puoi rimetterla in piedi oppure male che vada ti porti lo 0-1 a Londra ed è comunque meglio dello 0-2. Posto che un gol a Londra dovevi farlo comunque anche se ieri fosse finita 1-1.



questo è stato un altro grave errore.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2018)

[...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Marzo 2018)

[.


----------



## Superpippo9 (9 Marzo 2018)

troppo pessimismo.... se giochi con un 99, un 98, due 96, un 95, un 94 e un 93 nessuno dei quali ha mai avuto esperienze di rilievo in Europa, ci sta che perdi con l'Arsenal.... ci vuole tempo, fiducia ed esperienza!!! questa squadra va migliorata decisamente in 2-3 posizioni e puntellata in altre ma sta nascendo adesso


----------

